# The "Take A Pic Of Your Wineador" Thread



## falconman515

:biggrin: I know there are a few "take a picture" threads.... but there is one thread for all Humidors (be it wine, coolers, or standard humis) and then there is a thread for just Coolerdors but nothing with just Wineadors!!!

A lot of us guys are going the Wine Cooler route and I know I would love to see a thread of nothing but Wine Cooler Builds.

Seeing pictures of builds helps us members get an idea on how we want to move forward on our wineador builds and gives us a lot of ideas as well.

I just ordered my NewAir 28 Bottle Wine Cooler and it will be here tomorrow (which I have my own thread dedicated to that build as well) which I will be posting pictures of when it is finished.

I think having a thread with nothing but pics of wine coolers be it big or small units would be awesome!

Forrest (Wineador) is making some sweet drawers and shelves now for wine coolers (Chasidor as well) , and who doesn't want to see some of the finished product as far as what people went with, the look of drawers and shelf combinations, and the style and finish. 

I look forward to everyone posting their Wineador pics and please feel free to write a few details about your actual wine cooler unit, what you did during your build and the materials you used to complete it with (KL, Beads, Hygros, drawers, fans etc.).

Thanks so much guys, and get to putting up some of those pictures!!! :bolt:


----------



## dr.dirty

Here is my 34 bottle Vinotemp its a bit emptier now but I still love it 




















I used a JC ETC
Oregon Scientific Hygrometer with remote sensor
7lb of KL
Wineador Drawers 5x Double and one shelf.


----------



## JPinDC

Excellent idea!

My Vino28. Does not work. I replaced the control board and next up one of these days will replace the cooling system. I have a timer set to turn it on for 5 minutes about 10 times per day, which fires up the internal fan.



The half shelves let me stack two boxes deep, something like this:



I keep my singles in another humidor now, otherwise it could look like this:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/192/vinojuly2011small.jpg/

jp


----------



## dr.dirty

Looks great JpinDc


----------



## Wineador

My Haier 30 Bottle with Bloodwood fronts:


----------



## Barefoot




----------



## falconman515

Thanks so much for starting off this thread with your awesome pictures brothers!!!

I love seeing all these builds and cant wait to see more go up!


----------



## David_ESM

Same as Scott's but at this point I am gonna wait until after my wedding to buy the 3 remaining drawers I need.










The two nub boxes are actually KL containers


----------



## dr.dirty

David_ESM said:


> The two nub boxes are actually KL containers


I love the nub KL container.... I have my nub box filled but i just took the easy way out and left the lid off


----------



## WyldKnyght

I don't have SC drawers or shelves yet, been spending my money on cigars instead, but I will eventually make my own custom shelves and drawers...


----------



## falconman515

*HEY FORREST ....... PM SENT* :smoke2:

I dont even have the NewAir 28 yet (should arrive today) and I'm already wanting to place my order for the drawers and shelves!

Crap I have zero patience! :target: LOL


----------



## falconman515

More random Wineador Pics throughout the site.............


----------



## szyzk

You guys are killing me. I could so use one of these but can't justify the cost - even a few hundred bucks - to the wife! For as much as she puts up with me buying cigars, she doesn't understand the effort and money that goes in to maintaining them.

So, again: You guys are killing me!

:kicknuts:


----------



## dr.dirty

szyzk said:


> You guys are killing me. I could so use one of these but can't justify the cost - even a few hundred bucks - to the wife! For as much as she puts up with me buying cigars, she doesn't understand the effort and money that goes in to maintaining them.
> 
> So, again: You guys are killing me!
> 
> :kicknuts:


check your local craigs list...... there are always sweet deal on wine fridges there.. I bought mine at costco so if it ever dies i can swap it out


----------



## szyzk

dr.dirty said:


> check your local craigs list...... there are always sweet deal on wine fridges there.. I bought mine at costco so if it ever dies i can swap it out


Not to threadjack, but we don't even have a local Craigslist!

Small towns RULE!


----------



## falconman515

szyzk said:


> You guys are killing me. I could so use one of these but can't justify the cost - even a few hundred bucks - to the wife! For as much as she puts up with me buying cigars, she doesn't understand the effort and money that goes in to maintaining them.
> 
> So, again: You guys are killing me!
> 
> :kicknuts:


$175 SHIPPED !!!!

Mine just came in yesterday! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-newair-aw-280e-28-bottle-wineador-build.html


----------



## szyzk

falconman515 said:


> $175 SHIPPED !!!!
> 
> Mine just came in yesterday! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-newair-aw-280e-28-bottle-wineador-build.html


I saw that, and it looks very nice ('though I could probably comfortably fit my stash in a 36 bottle)! I'm jealous!

But again: the wife.

Maybe if I'm really good between now and Christmas, I'll buy one as a gift to myself. You know, for being really good. :thumb:


----------



## falconman515

More random pics of some wineadors!!!










http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/dsc0381s.jpg/


----------



## quo155




----------



## falconman515

A few more random builds throughout the forum:


----------



## falconman515

Some More Wine Cooler Pics.............


----------



## n00b

these are all so awesome.. i hate to even post mine up.. i dont have shelves yet.. but here it is!

edit:

sorry guys. the images were HUGE.. here is the link to all

http://slackwaresupport.imgur.com/winedor#akEkZ


----------



## Fuzzy

Chris, I love the 65/65!


----------



## n00b

Fuzzy said:


> Chris, I love the 65/65!


thanks!!!! so do i... so do i..


----------



## falconman515

A few more random pics of wineadors..........


----------



## muddy

Awesome pics guys, I have a question, what are the beads that are in the socks?


----------



## The Muffin Man

muddy said:


> Awesome pics guys, I have a question, what are the beads that are in the socks?


The beads in these pictures are "humidity beads." These beads are made of silica (much like the desiccants in shoe boxes) but can release and absorb moisture in the air. The humidity beads are a god send for cigars as they just need some distilled water, and they will keep your humidor at a constant 60%-70% RH (depending on which humidity beads you buy.)

Some are also using silica based kitty liter (the ones with blue beads mixed in.) Which is basically the same thing as humidity beads.


----------



## muddy

Thanks MUFFIN MAN, i use the little jars the socks were throwing me off


----------



## falconman515

Here is what the media bags look like retail.

They sell for 99 cents at Petsmart stores in the aquarium department.


----------



## titlowda




----------



## BlackandGold508

Dustin, thats SICK !! Very Crafty Brutha !!!


----------



## falconman515

Ya that cedar box with the double PC fan build looks friggin sick!!!

I didn't know you had a NewAir!!!

Post up your pics on my NewAir build thread bro (http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ewair-aw-280e-28-bottle-wineador-build-5.html) ... got many up there for reference for guys looking into getting one of these 28 bottle NewAirs.

Crap seeing that makes me want Forrest drawers even more now!!!


----------



## falconman515

Some more random pics throughout the forum


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Nice, it was bound to come into existence! Great thread brother!


----------



## mike91LX

a lot of nice set ups in here. heres mine:


----------



## aroma

Here are a couple of photos of my wineador.
For more details, see: Wineador - Waxing Moon style.


----------



## falconman515

Some more random wine cooler pics from the forum.............


----------



## falconman515

Let's get some more pics of your wineadors in here guys!!!

I love seeing all different types of set-ups.


----------



## falconman515

Some more random wineador pictures in the forums.....


----------



## JPinDC

so much win when you find a box that you can fit side by side.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

My NewAir Wineador is finally done! Here are the pics...










Shelves...










Top drawer...










Tatuaje drawer...










Some Cubaos, Illusiones and Nubs










Ashtons, more assorted Pepins, Perdomos, Est 1844s and Olivas


----------



## n00b

Bravo_Kilo said:


> My NewAir Wineador is finally done! Here are the pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top drawer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tatuaje drawer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Cubaos, Illusiones and Nubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashtons, more assorted Pepins, Perdomos, Est 1844s and Olivas


VERY NICE!


----------



## aea6574

Some great stuff in here folks. My pictures would be of a couple of large coolers.

Maybe someday I will get something fancy like this but the coolers do the job for me now.

Best regards, tony


----------



## falconman515

Bravo_Kilo said:


> My NewAir Wineador is finally done! Here are the pics...


This is EXACTLY what I wanted to do with the shelves in my NewAir.... Same handles and all.

Maybe next year or when my trays start overflowing.

AWESOME set up brother!!!


----------



## falconman515

Let's keep the pics coming brothers!

I LOVE seeing these things.


----------



## raylol16

Damn so jealous. This thread is making me want to go ahead and start my wineador now. I am waiting till next year though!


----------



## n00b

my cedar for mine will be here REAL soon. will be updating pics then.. :>


----------



## Wineador

Good grief Ben! I'll take all of drawers number 1 & 2, and the back row of drawers 3 & 4! LOL 

Nice flippin collection!!!


----------



## falconman515

Wineador said:


> Good grief Ben! I'll take all of drawers number 1 & 2, and the back row of drawers 3 & 4! LOL
> 
> Nice flippin collection!!!


Ya I second that emotion!


----------



## Kidjnco23

I for see a wineador in the near future!


----------



## falconman515

Kidjnco23 said:


> I for see a wineador in the near future!


They are the best! You wont be disappointed.


----------



## n00b

ok so i had posted these in the humidor section.. not looking.. here ya go
http://i.imgur.com/X9jZE.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/y3KpP.jpg


----------



## socalocmatt

Very nice. I see you have the HCM beads set up. Not to mention that back box with the checker pattern. Very nice :thumb:


----------



## n00b

socalocmatt said:


> Very nice. I see you have the HCM beads set up. Not to mention that back box with the checker pattern. Very nice :thumb:


YEOP YEOP!!!


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Wineador said:


> Good grief Ben! I'll take all of drawers number 1 & 2, and the back row of drawers 3 & 4! LOL
> 
> Nice flippin collection!!!


LOL, thanks Forrest! I should post an updated pic. I was stuffing new sticks in there with a shoehorn today.:madgrin:


----------



## jrjones60

Here ya go guys and gals....


----------



## jrjones60

Don't know how to post them other than thumbnail....Lacewood Drawers by Forrest. Have a Fuente drawer...a Top drawer....the regular drawer....and the 30 yr old Honduran cigars from Loren. Also have a Lacewood shelf on top for boxes. Wineador is a NewAir 18 bottle. Humidification media is 1 lb of Shilala HCM beads set at 65%.


----------



## socalocmatt

jrjones60 said:


> Here ya go guys and gals....


Daaaamn. Those drawers look pro. Very clean setup you have there and the selection you have is awesome too!

Edit: The pics are show fine. Just gotta click on them because the are attachments.


----------



## asmartbull

jrjones60 said:


> Here ya go guys and gals....


Nothing wrong with JR's pics.
He asked me to managed, and I deleted by misstate.
JR. please re-post,,,,awesome pics


----------



## jrjones60

asmartbull said:


> Nothing wrong with JR's pics.
> He asked me to managed, and I deleted by misstate.
> JR. please re-post,,,,awesome pics


Thanks a bunch....I'll post pics up again.


----------



## jrjones60

Here's the pics...


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Looking real good!


----------



## jrjones60

Thanks guys...


----------



## CHICAGO

I built my NewAir 28 into some existing bookshelves that I had. The bookshelves are only a foot deep and hallow on the inside which allows for air circulation in the back. Also, I mounted 2 fans under one of the shelves and they run on a timer for 1/2 an hour every 2 hours. The Hydra takes care of the humidity. Been holding a perfect 70 degrees and 70 percent for over a month now. I love it! Also, used some oak veneer edging tape (2 inches wide) and ironed it onto the front so it blends into the bookshelves better.


----------



## superman0234

Real Classy chicago! Looking good. Will have my baby wineador pics up soon, just gotta find time to finish the trays and attach them to the shelves!


----------



## gosh

CHICAGO said:


> I built my NewAir 28 into some existing bookshelves that I had. The bookshelves are only a foot deep and hallow on the inside which allows for air circulation in the back. Also, I mounted 2 fans under one of the shelves and they run on a timer for 1/2 an hour every 2 hours. The Hydra takes care of the humidity. Been holding a perfect 70 degrees and 70 percent for over a month now. I love it! Also, used some oak veneer edging tape (2 inches wide) and ironed it onto the front so it blends into the bookshelves better.


That's phenomenal!

Request: Use\borrow a better camera and take more pix please! I'd love to see more detail.


----------



## CHICAGO

gosh said:


> That's phenomenal!
> 
> Request: Use\borrow a better camera and take more pix please! I'd love to see more detail.


Yep! Will do! I took the pictures from my cell phone which isnt the best. Will work on getting some better pics and pics of the fans, etc.


----------



## Rav

Man... I am truly impressed with the Humis and Wines I have seen here. Some of the collections you guys have are nearly breathtaking! The amount of sticks I have seen in here is probably more than I will smoke in my entire life! 

I can't wait to have a set up though. It just seems like it would cost so much to fill something like that up... And I spotted a whole case of Padrons... I am so jealous! 

Maybe it's just that I'm a 19 year old kid, but it sure seems like you guys are packing! Impressive pictures, guys. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## n00b

here is a video tour of mine.. my camera on my phone needs more light.. but here it is..

http://slackwaresupport.com/humidor.3gp


----------



## falconman515

Love the video Chris!

Let's see some more pics brothers!


----------



## TrmptPlyr

Wow, Paul that's beautiful! Great work on integrating it into the bookcase. I always love built-ins. What part of Chicago are you from? I'll be in Chicago for the first 2 weeks in December for business, perhaps we could meet up at a B&M if your schedule allows.


----------



## cw_mi

My Edgestar 16 with drawers by Forrest is finally completed and stocked. I still have to keep an eye on the RH though, it seems to be creeping up slowly.. if it continoues I might just turn the cooler on and it should suck some of the RH out. I used HCM beads for my humidifier.

The Fuente/Illusione drawer:

The Liga Privada drawer:

The Tatuaje/Viaje/Cain drawer:

Overflow inventory:

Placement and set up in room:


----------



## falconman515

Very nice set up brother!

That friggin LP drawer looks tasty as hell! 

As a matter of fact they all do!

Put some dry beads in their and that will help even out your RH.

Awesome once again bro! That new set up makes for a happy thanksgiving.


----------



## falconman515

Any new Wineadors out there?

I get a kick out of seeing these pics


----------



## Staxed

@Chuck, you can mail that Liga drawer to me if you ever get tired of them! lmao  Nice



falconman515 said:


> Any new Wineadors out there?
> 
> I get a kick out of seeing these pics


----------



## falconman515

AMAZING Brother .... I love the black and that sweet singles tray.

Thanks so much for sharing these pics here brother!


----------



## cw_mi

Daniel, that wineador is looking sweet ! I like the blacked out look, in race car talk that would be all "murdered out" , sorry but that Liga drawer is probably my favorite.. well I think they all are ! LOL


----------



## gosh

Hey Chuck, look over there real quick! Pay no attention to me stealing your Ligas..... and your Tats..... pay no attention to be stealing everything.

+1 for that black set up Dan, THATS what I want to build once I get off my ass and do a wineador. Just waiting to get a decent price on one.


----------



## ginomontreal

i really like the black drawers that Staxed post very nice.


----------



## socalocmatt

Yea, the black drawers do look awesome.


----------



## Michigan_Moose

cw_mi said:


> My Edgestar 16 with drawers by Forrest is finally completed and stocked. I still have to keep an eye on the RH though, it seems to be creeping up slowly.. if it continoues I might just turn the cooler on and it should suck some of the RH out. I used HCM beads for my humidifier.
> 
> The Fuente/Illusione drawer:
> 
> The Liga Privada drawer:
> 
> The Tatuaje/Viaje/Cain drawer:
> 
> Overflow inventory:
> 
> Placement and set up in room:


I am on my way over!


----------



## Fuzzy

Brent, it kind of looks like you need another wineador. That stash is mouth watering, too!


----------



## socalocmatt

We'll here are mine. I was going to do "twins" with the same number of drawers and everything but changed it up a little so the one is all drawers and the other only has one drawer but 2 shelves for boxes and such.

First One:









and the drawer:









The Second One:









and the drawers (from bottom to top):
Illusione and Tat with Opus and MF coffins on the botton level:









Opus X with a few Hemmingways. 









Hodgepodge of LP, Tat, Padron, Camacho, and Litto Gomez:









Viaje and a couple Illusione 23:









AF Anejo, and Hemmingway:









Top Drawer: Davidoff, AVO LE, some pre-release stuff, and old stuff:









Drawers and shelves are from Forrest (wineador).


----------



## falconman515

Beautiful wineador Matt .... I Love the drawers from top to bottom!

Can't wait to a full set from Forrest real soon hopefully.


----------



## choinga

Well, I got my custom drawers from Forrest today and loaded her up. Man, he does nice work.

Anyway, thought I'd pull out the nice camera and post a few pics of my build. Right now I'm just running 3 tubes of Heartfelt 60% beads as my box wants to nudge a little higher (I had 70% beads in and my box wanted to sit at 73-75%) and I want my stoges at 65% as most of them are CC's. I opted to leave the middle section open and let the fan blow through there so that it's not blowing directly on any cigars. I'm going to watch closely and see how the temps/RH vary in the box before making any decisions about putting in other fans. I'm using the bottom (see pic below) for some other storage so I don't have a lot of room down there for a fan...so hoping I don't need it. I'm also experimenting with a timer device to just turn the cooler on for 30-40 mins every 3-4 hours instead of running all the time. For whatever reason, with my cooler - even at the highest temp setting of 66 - it wants to run constantly even when it's at/below the desired temp. I don't get it... Anyway, in an effort to somewhat prolong the life of this thing, I thought I'd try it out and see how it works.

Here's a few pics:

Outside:










Inside w/ door open:










Pic of the inside with the false bottom drawer he makes. I have a tube of beads under there but I keep a few other things there as well...










And finally, a few pics of the inhabitants (including one of my prized cigar related possesions...a box w/ two Opus One's signed by the Fuente family (silver sig is Carlito's). I went to the "Big Smoke" in Vegas in October and got to meet them and watch him sign...pretty cool:










The 'loose' CC drawer:










The 'Go-To' Drawer...Fuente's, Opus X's, Prensado's, Davidoff's, Cohiba Blacks, Montecristo, Romeo Y Julieta and loose Padron Anniversary's...










New Year's Eve is my b-day - so we blow it out over here with a huge party. Going to have about 50 people at my house that night so I loaded up for the special occasion. Just got my boxes of Rocky Patel Fifty Robusto's, Padron 1926 Natural's and of course the Cohiba Behike 52. Gonna be a good night...


----------



## CHICAGO

I took some better pictures of the New Air I built into the bookshelves. The oak veneer just ironed onto the front of it and gave it an added touch.


----------



## socalocmatt

Love the veneers. It looks like its built in. Very clean :thumb:


----------



## BlackandGold508

Dam Matt !!! Ridiculous Stash Brutha !!!


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd

Just got my shelves in and everything set up.


----------



## Kidjnco23

From seeing all these wineadors I'm itching to go buy one as my collection is getting bigger!


----------



## flyinillini75

Here is my vinotemp.


----------



## n00b

is that the t110 we got from shuckins??



socalocmatt said:


> We'll here are mine. I was going to do "twins" with the same number of drawers and everything but changed it up a little so the one is all drawers and the other only has one drawer but 2 shelves for boxes and such.
> 
> First One:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the drawer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Second One:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the drawers (from bottom to top):
> Illusione and Tat with Opus and MF coffins on the botton level:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opus X with a few Hemmingways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hodgepodge of LP, Tat, Padron, Camacho, and Litto Gomez:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viaje and a couple Illusione 23:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AF Anejo, and Hemmingway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Drawer: Davidoff, AVO LE, some pre-release stuff, and old stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawers and shelves are from Forrest (wineador).


----------



## flyinillini75

Great looking setup Chris.....


----------



## socalocmatt

n00b said:


> is that the t110 we got from shuckins??


Lol. Thats funny how you zeroed in on those. There is a couple of 'em there but yep, one of the only 2 I have is from him.


----------



## n00b

flyinillini75 said:


> Great looking setup Chris.....


that's quoted.


----------



## yellowv

Just finished up my small 12 bottle cooler. It's already full. Looks like I may have to get it a twin soon  Just using the metal racks and 4 cedar trays from cheap humidors. Was thinking about going with cedar shelves in place of the wire, but honestly I don't think it's worth the expense. The trays on the racks work just fine. I'm using 1lb of conservagel 65% beads seperated into two bags. One on the bottom and one in the middle. 
















Fuente/Padron and a few others drawer








Drew Estate drawer








AJ Fernandez stuff - MOW, San Lotano, etc.








Asst stuff


----------



## Fuzzy

Joe, it looks like you have a great stash!


----------



## falconman515

Nice set up Joe and some Tasty looking sticks you got there!!!


----------



## yellowv

Thanks guys


----------



## totti 10

damn those liga privada looks really yummy


----------



## falconman515

totti 10 said:


> damn those liga privada looks really yummy


SEEERRIIOUUSS !!!! :dr


----------



## UTKhodgy

totti 10 said:


> damn those liga privada looks really yummy


This is no joke. Can't wait till my local B&M starts to carry them.


----------



## Bad Finger

Just got it today! Now on to the filling!


----------



## Batista30

yellowv said:


> Thanks guys


Nice mix of cigars! I like.  BTW, what are those in the coffin?


----------



## yellowv

Batista30 said:


> Nice mix of cigars! I like.  BTW, what are those in the coffin?


Thanks. The ones in the coffins are Ave Maria Reconquista's.


----------



## falconman515

Bad Finger said:


> Just got it today! Now on to the filling!


I expect to see a pic of the progress!!!

It's a slippery slope so I'm sure you'll have it full in no time!


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Slippery slope is right. I completely filled my first NewAir, and FedEx just delivered my second one today. I plan to fill this one with only Habanos. Let the games begin!


----------



## socalocmatt

Bravo_Kilo said:


> Slippery slope is right. I completely filled my first NewAir, and FedEx just delivered my second one today. I plan to fill this one with only Habanos. Let the games begin!


Nice. You can never go wrong with a dedicated Castrodor!


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

socalocmatt said:


> Nice. You can never go wrong with a dedicated Castrodor!


Ha! Yours was my inspiration, Matt!


----------



## socalocmatt

Bravo_Kilo said:


> Ha! Yours was my inspiration, Matt!


Nice. I like knowing that my efforts help to destroy someone's bank account :evil:


----------



## n00b

socalocmatt said:


> Nice. I like knowing that my efforts help to destroy someone's bank account :evil:


mwhahahahahahahah


----------



## PaulE

Bravo_Kilo said:


> Slippery slope is right. I completely filled my first NewAir, and FedEx just delivered my second one today. I plan to fill this one with only Habanos. Let the games begin!


I also plan to buy a Newair wine cooler. Where did you buy it if you don't mind saying? Thanks.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

PaulE said:


> I also plan to buy a Newair wine cooler. Where did you buy it if you don't mind saying? Thanks.


I ordered them both from Air & Water. There is a coupon right now for $25 off an order of $200 or more, so the 28 bottle just qualifies. It came to around $179 shipped. Not too shabby.


----------



## PaulE

Bravo_Kilo said:


> I ordered them both from Air & Water. There is a coupon right now for $25 off an order of $200 or more, so the 28 bottle just qualifies. It came to around $179 shipped. Not too shabby.


Thanks.

Do you have the coupon code for the $25 off? I'm only seeing the 7% off discount.


----------



## falconman515

PaulE said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Do you have the coupon code for the $25 off? I'm only seeing the 7% off discount.


Coupon Code: ANW200

$25 off $200+ Orders

Enter the code at checkout to save $25 on your order of $200 or more.


----------



## falconman515

Bravo_Kilo said:


> Slippery slope is right. I completely filled my first NewAir, and FedEx just delivered my second one today. I plan to fill this one with only Habanos. Let the games begin!


Ohhh lord I can't wait till the day I can get a second cooler. My next purchase is drawers ... My trays work amazing but I gotta have me some beautiful wineador wood to feel like my cooler is complete!


----------



## PaulE

Thanks Chris


----------



## chef-zorba

It's been a while since I've been here and damn I'm not missing any more time! I love these wineodors!!! Right now I've got 2 150qts full but fail in comparison to the beauty of everyone's collections here as displayed with their wineodors.


----------



## yellowv

This arrived today. Have drawers on order with Forrest already. Loaded it up with KL and boxes and cedar scraps to see how it will stabilize. Going out of town for a few days so we'll see where it is when I get back. Still not convinced the KL will work, but I'm hoping it will. Can't get conservagel anymore and almost pooped my pants when an order for 2lbs of Heartfelt beads and a few sacks came out to $90 shipped:ask:.


----------



## falconman515

yellowv said:


> Still not convinced the KL will work, but I'm hoping it will. Can't get conservagel anymore and almost pooped my pants when an order for 2lbs of Heartfelt beads and a few sacks came out to $90 shipped:ask:.


I have the same with one large bag of KL on the bottom floor of the unit and 1 large bag of KL on the 3rd from the top shelf in the back with an oust fan right next to each bag and it site PERFECT at 64-65% Rh everyday!

It worked for me and SO many others here .... it will work for you too brother!

Can't wait to see the drawers get put in a loaded with sticks!


----------



## falconman515

I've seen a few more wineador threads out there with pics that haven't made it in here yet!

Let's see em brothers!!!


----------



## ctoph

Just got my drawers from Forrest this morning!!! Super excited!! Got em seasoning right away!


----------



## Napa Cab

Looks Great! Chris


----------



## Hopperb

Here are a couple of pics of my recent build as well as a link to the original thread:

The Thread: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ussion/306461-edgestar-28-wineador-build.html

The pictures:



















Bill


----------



## mortopher

Now just waiting on some of Wineador's bloodwood shelves.


----------



## nikonnut

Well, mine is up and running and I'm just tickled! I think the only other mod I need to make is to get a tiny piece of limo tint and put it over the temp read out. Mine's in the bed room and those numbers are super bight!


----------



## yellowv




----------



## nikonnut

yellowv said:


>


Joe, that looks fantastic! I am blown away by how sweet that curly maple looks!


----------



## yellowv

Thanks Christopher.


----------



## falconman515

Christopher .... 

Joe .... 

AMAZING lookin wineadors brothers!


----------



## Bornholmeren

Well i finally got my wineador up and running. A "Temptech JC-65GB" 28 bottle. Similar to the Vinotemp 28 btl. I gues it is the same maufacturer. Strangely I thought mine had "see-thrue" glass, but it is "mirror-like" Looks coool though. Set up with shelves from Forrest from wineadors, and 1 1/2 pound of HFB keeping it rock solid at 68% RF. It is not turned on(cooling), but living in Denmark, the temperature is not a problem this time of year. And later it will be moved to the basement where the temperature is constantly 20 degrees C. (68 F).


----------



## Boston Smoke

Bornholmeren said:


> Well i finally got my wineador up and running. A "Temptech JC-65GB" 28 bottle. Similar to the Vinotemp 28 btl. I gues it is the same maufacturer. Strangely I thought mine had "see-thrue" glass, but it is "mirror-like" Looks coool though. Set up with shelves from Forrest from wineadors, and 1 1/2 pound of HFB keeping it rock solid at 68% RF. It is not turned on(cooling), but living in Denmark, the temperature is not a problem this time of year. And later it will be moved to the basement where the temperature is constantly 20 degrees C. (68 F).
> View attachment 37454
> View attachment 37455


Wow, are those bloodwood? Gorgeous!


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Ya those fronts look awsome...makes me wish I didnt cheap out on mine and got the upgrade.


----------



## yellowv

Well mine's all done and I got my stash transferred from the old wineador to the new one. 
















Padron/TAT/Room 101








Fuente/MOW








Pretty empty habano drawer








Drew Estate








Misc.


----------



## Bornholmeren

Boston Smoke said:


> Wow, are those bloodwood? Gorgeous!


Yes they are bloodwood. And I did not regret that I spend the extra bucks on those fronts. The only downside is, that living i Denmark, the Customs/Goverment, put on an extra 25% (tax/VAT) on all imported goods. So they kind got expensive, but what the H**l, if I spend so much on cigars, they better rest properly  I will post pictures of the inside of the drawers another day. Still filling it up.
And looking on alle the other drawers that Forrest build, I really like the cocobolo with handles, but that is a hole other story


----------



## IBEW

Another great FalconMan post along with great Puff participation!
This thread answered MANY questions that I had about the drawers that Forrest makes, thank you.

I just ordered my NewAir 28 last night and I'm trying to prepare for delivery and setup.
My plans are to order drawers/shelves from Forrest, but I have just a few more questions....

1. On the bottom drawer with the with the room underneath for humidification, fans and whatever, how much height clearance is there? I'm trying to figure for KL trays and fans, how tall can they be?

2. Some Brothers posted that they have their wineador in the bedroom. Some say the NewAir 28 is a noisy unit, does this work ok in the bedroom? My wife is supportive of me getting this thing, but if it disturbs her sleep, the support may be short lived! I'm just trying to plan ahead on where to put it. She's not wild about it going in the living room as she thinks it would disrupt her "decor" and it won't fit in the bar area. My choices would probably be our bedroom, a spare room or have a plug added in my walk-in closet.

3. What is the overall depth of the drawers? I'm curious if these will fit in our laser engravers. If not, I may ask Forrest if he could send me the drawer fronts, let me laser etch them and send them back to him for completion. Also on the exotic wood option, does he put any type of finish or varnish on them, or is it natural wood.

Thanks in advance for your help with these questions.
Please be patient with me as there may be more questions to follow!


----------



## nikonnut

Mark,
I'll share my $.02 with you on question number 2. When the Newair is not cooling it is very quiet but there is a descernable whine from the internal fan. If your wife is a light sleeper or has sensitive hearing I wouldn't risk it. There is also the temp display. That sucker is BRiGHT! I have to cover it at night or it lights up my bedroom big time. I would honestly find somewhere else to put it but YMMV. Hope this helps a little. Welcome to the club! :tu


----------



## falconman515

nikonnut said:


> Mark,
> I'll share my $.02 with you on question number 2. When the Newair is not cooling it is very quiet but there is a descernable whine from the internal fan. If your wife is a light sleeper or has sensitive hearing I wouldn't risk it


I will second this, of course during cooler times when it's not plugged in it makes Zero noise .... But ... I originally planned on putting this in my office ... and I figured hey i've got my PC in there already running thats not to bad so this couldn't be too bad either! It's not as loud as say a compressor unit when running but it's a bit loud and kind of annoying for sure!

Heck with it in my kitchen back toward the breakfast nook I get annoyed with it just walking in the kitchen when it's quite in the house.

Ya for sure Mark you will not be setting this up in your bedroom At All.

Congrats on the cooler again brother but guaranteed the wifey will not let this in the bedroom so plan elsewhere.


----------



## Pre Revolution

Wow! Very nice collection. Love this idea, btw.


----------



## IBEW

Your right Christopher & Chris, she's happy now, no sense in flirting with disaster!
Thanks for the heads up Brothers!

Also, Forrest sent me a nice PM that answered questions #1 & 3.
The clearance below is 3" and overall drawer length is 11 1/2".


----------



## aaron72

Mark,
Just to add a little insight from my own experience. I ordered the false bottom drawer for the lowest shelf and feel that it takes up too much extra space (a full rack unit). For my second wineador, I did not go with this option and find that with the shelf using the lowest rails I still have plenty of room for beads in the bottom. Difference here is that there is not a front cover blocking the space left at the bottom. I don't feel this is an issue since when the door is closed, the frame blocks the majority of that open space.

If you're ok with the measurements Forrest gave you, then feel free to move ahead, or you can see if he can make the false bottom a little stubbier to not take up the extra space but still provide the cover of the open space.


----------



## IBEW

aaron72 said:


> Mark,
> Just to add a little insight from my own experience. I ordered the false bottom drawer for the lowest shelf and feel that it takes up too much extra space (a full rack unit). For my second wineador, I did not go with this option and find that with the shelf using the lowest rails I still have plenty of room for beads in the bottom. Difference here is that there is not a front cover blocking the space left at the bottom. I don't feel this is an issue since when the door is closed, the frame blocks the majority of that open space.
> 
> If you're ok with the measurements Forrest gave you, then feel free to move ahead, or you can see if he can make the false bottom a little stubbier to not take up the extra space but still provide the cover of the open space.


Yes, I see what you are talking about, that's a good idea, thanks Bro!


----------



## PaulE

Hi Mark, I thought you already have a wineador. 

I have mine sitting in the garage, currently seasoning the drawers. Forrest really do some great work.










All the info in these wineador build threads have been very helpful. The hardest has been taking the plastic smell out. Most of the smell seems to come from the motor when it's running. I did the distilled water, dishwash soap and distilled vinegar wiping, but i think running the wine cooler with newspaper helped the most.


----------



## Old Stogies Cigars

This thread is very good and the ideas are rolling through my brain.

I have a wine cooler that I have actually had been using in my business to sell pop from. I haven't used it for some time, and it is in my store room....so NOW I can repurpose it for something VERY useful 

Quick question though - I don't see anyone using an electric humidifier and wondered why? There are small relatively inexpensive ones out there so I am curious. Also, the mention of Kitty Litter.... can anyone provide more details? Brand, how much to use, containers etc??? 

I just thought the electric one would be less hassle than bags or containers of crystals.


----------



## PaulE

Hi Larry, you can read about Kitty Litter in this thread by TonyBrooklyn. Enjoy! 

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html


----------



## falconman515

*I just realized that I started this thread before I completed my NewAir build and never actually came back in here and updated with finished pics.*

Here are a few updated pics with my new Liga Privada Vinyl on the front and with the door open and drawers pulled out and a sneak peek at all my trays inside.

Here's a look at my wineador pron ............


----------



## android

beautiful!


----------



## Old Stogies Cigars

PaulE said:


> Hi Larry, you can read about Kitty Litter in this thread by TonyBrooklyn. Enjoy!


Thanks !! Good stuff ... Just bought a digital temp/hum gauge from "fleabay" to measure and adjust for optimum conditions.


----------



## jmd

These all look great! I hope to have a wineador someday when my collection grows!


----------



## Habano

This was taken a few weeks ago. Although it's empty now, everything in coolers. Prepping for a move and did not want a wine cooler out visible in the house while trying to sell and show the house.


----------



## Old Stogies Cigars

I am getting ready to take on my project after seeing all these great ideas.

I currently own a Danby wine cooler, 28 bottles size that is all black. I ordered 4 of the spanish cedar trays from Cheap Humidors and am waiting for them to arrive. I bought a 4 pound bag of KL at Walmart last night, but couldn't find the filters to put it in, so I will go to Petsmart and get them there.

I like the use of the drawer pulls, so a quick (if that is even possible) trip to HomeDepot will be in the next day or so.

I was thinking, and would appreciate some input :ear: from everyone about maybe staining or painting the front of the trays black so that they will look more built in and match the inside. The wire wine shelves and the rest are already black. I am also going to look for a black plastic container to put in the bottom with the KL so it too will blend.

I found an old heavy metal wine stopper I had that works perfect at plugging/blocking the drain hole, and I can remove it anytime I want if I find keeping the rh and temp isn't working right.

I will start taking photos, and after I reach the required number of posts here I will do a photo thread of my project.

I am finding this site is certainly a wealth of knowledge and information.... lots of posts to read, and try to absorb - THANKS to all that have written in easy to understand terms how to accomplish this project.

My next project will be the transformation of a spare "sun room" into my TV, smoking, scotch, and relaxing room.... photos of that will also be forthcoming in a few months as I do the "makeover"

Regards,

Larry


----------



## PaulE

Hi Larry, I think that you would negate the effect of the spanish cedar trays if you're going to stain or paint them, so i would advice to leave them as is.

Staying on topic, here's a pic of my just finished wineador.


----------



## nikonnut

Paul,
Looking good, brother! :tu LOVE the LP collection!


----------



## falconman515

61350 said:


> I am getting ready to take on my project after seeing all these great ideas.
> 
> I currently own a Danby wine cooler, 28 bottles size that is all black. I ordered 4 of the spanish cedar trays from Cheap Humidors and am waiting for them to arrive. I bought a 4 pound bag of KL at Walmart last night, but couldn't find the filters to put it in, so I will go to Petsmart and get them there.
> 
> I like the use of the drawer pulls, so a quick (if that is even possible) trip to HomeDepot will be in the next day or so.
> 
> I was thinking, and would appreciate some input :ear: from everyone about maybe staining or painting the front of the trays black so that they will look more built in and match the inside. The wire wine shelves and the rest are already black. I am also going to look for a black plastic container to put in the bottom with the KL so it too will blend.
> 
> I found an old heavy metal wine stopper I had that works perfect at plugging/blocking the drain hole, and I can remove it anytime I want if I find keeping the rh and temp isn't working right.
> 
> I will start taking photos, and after I reach the required number of posts here I will do a photo thread of my project.
> 
> I am finding this site is certainly a wealth of knowledge and information.... lots of posts to read, and try to absorb - THANKS to all that have written in easy to understand terms how to accomplish this project.
> 
> My next project will be the transformation of a spare "sun room" into my TV, smoking, scotch, and relaxing room.... photos of that will also be forthcoming in a few months as I do the "makeover"
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Larry


Let me know if I can help brother! :tu


----------



## Old Stogies Cigars

Thanks... I was only considering stain or painting the front not the sides or insides. Just the part that can be seen through the door. I also do vinyl signs/lettering so I am thinking maybe just some plain or custom black vinyl on the fronts where the drawer pulls will be. I just don't want any "off gases" from paint or stain...so maybe vinyl (which I could always remove) may be my best choice.
Love the set up though, and so far it is looking good. I am taking photo's and will show my documentation when it's done.


----------



## mikel1128

Looking at all these pictures, I can only think of one word. AMAZING


----------



## Old Stogies Cigars

Thanks... I was only considering stain or painting the front not the sides or insides. Just the part that can be seen through the door. I also do vinyl signs/lettering so I am thinking maybe just some plain or custom black vinyl on the fronts where the drawer pulls will be. I just don't want any "off gases" from paint or stain...so maybe vinyl (which I could always remove) may be my best choice.
Love the set up though, and so far it is looking good. I am taking photo's and will show my documentation when it's done.


----------



## falconman515

I have seen more wineadors out there in other threads ... Let's see some more guys!


----------



## Molotov

This is my setup. Vinotemp 28 with Chasidor Zebrawood drawers and SC shelves. The pic is from 6 months ago but you get the idea 
I'll update once my LED strip light kit comes in next week and I get that baby installed. (Dont mind the RH in the picture. I had the door open for a while and after a couple hours it climbed back up to 67% right where i like it.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Ok Chris I'll participate. 
Heres my newair 281E with 5 doubles and 1 double false front and a few shots of whats inside. I was originally using it as half drawers/half box storage but decided to switch the fridge over to all drawers and use a cooler for my full box storage.










Some Assorted CC's









Liga's and Anejo's









Assorted Fuente









Mixed









Mixed









Mixed


----------



## android

damn Matt! that's some serious pron there!


----------



## falconman515

android said:


> damn Matt! that's some serious pron there!


Good Lord Your Not Kidding!

Beautiful wineador and amazingly tasty stash brother!


----------



## Molotov

My LED strip light kit arrived today! Here's the Vinotemp all lit up


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

That looks awsome Andy.....nice job!


----------



## Bad Finger

Ill be posting as soon as Forrest gets my drawers and shelves redone.


----------



## nishdog007

molotov said:


> my led strip light kit arrived today! Here's the vinotemp all lit up
> 
> View attachment 37940
> 
> 
> View attachment 37937


That is SICK!!


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Molotov said:


> My LED strip light kit arrived today! Here's the Vinotemp all lit up
> 
> View attachment 37940
> 
> 
> View attachment 37937


Bro, that looks bomb ass! I might have to steal your idea. Details please.

My second batch of drawers from Forest came in yesterday. I'll get some updated pics of both wineadors up, hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Molotov

Bravo_Kilo said:


> Bro, that looks bomb ass! I might have to steal your idea. Details please.
> 
> My second batch of drawers from Forest came in yesterday. I'll get some updated pics of both wineadors up, hopefully this weekend.


I ordered a kit from LEDwholesalers via amazon called "16.4 Ft RGB Color Changing Kit with LED Flexible Strip, 44 key Controller + Remote and 12 Volt 4 Amp Power Supply By Ledwholesalers, 2034rgb Kit" for roughly $36. The strip is WAY longer than you need for the door like I've done but it's super easy to trim to length. Every 3 LEDs there's a line where it's ok to cut without causing any damage. I first affixed the strip to the inside of the door up with electrical tape as a mock up to test and make sure i had it the way I wanted it. Then I simply used the 3M adhesive backing that comes with the LED strip and carefully pulled off a bit of the paper and stuck the strip around the door. I'll tell you the trickiest part is going to be the corners. Be very careful and look closely at the picture I posted to see how you can manage the right-angles of the door without using a special connector. Last, I ran the power out the bottom corner of the door over the rubber seal and under the unit to the power supply that came with the kit.


----------



## Molotov

nishdog007 said:


> That is SICK!!


Thanks Nish. It actually looks much better in person. My camera phone doesn't do it justice but that's why I posted 6 different shots with the different colors and brightnesses.


----------



## KaChong

When you turn it on do the angels chorus? Nice hover lights!


----------



## grapplefu

I just got the basic setup from Forrest


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Very nice collection you got there Keane :smoke2:


----------



## yellowv

Here are current pics of my stash. Wineador is getting full. Either gonna have to curb the spending or buy another fridge


----------



## socalocmatt

Awesome wineador stash!



yellowv said:


> Here are current pics of my stash. Wineador is getting full. Either gonna have to curb the spending or *buy another fridge *


I did you the favor of bolding the most likely option for you. You can thank me later


----------



## StogieNinja

Joe, that's a gorgeous stash! You, my friend, have great taste!


----------



## Molotov

very nice stash indeed!


----------



## Flapjack23

Here's mine with the drawers seasoning:










More pics when its full and running.


----------



## aaron72

Andy, did you just post a picture of an empty wineador?

Sucks to be you bro.


----------



## Flapjack23

aaron72 said:


> Andy, did you just post a picture of an empty wineador?
> 
> Sucks to be you bro.


 OH...come on now...its all hiding till those shelves are ready:










Is this better?:


----------



## Flapjack23

And here it is full:


----------



## vink

Here's a pic of my new "mini" wineador to come!







Wondering if the trays are too tight in there?


----------



## Molotov

not sure if they're too tight but why didnt you go all the way across the width of the wine racks?


----------



## mortopher

Finally got around to photos


----------



## Ortiz

My wineador setup...


----------



## StogieNinja

Ortize, what are the dimensions of that unit? Someday I want something like that to put my current wineador ontop of!


----------



## Ortiz

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Ortize, what are the dimensions of that unit? Someday I want something like that to put my current wineador ontop of!


I didn't pick it up from amazon, but this is the same unit. I like it because it looks nice enough for the wife to allow it in the living room 
Amazon.com: Haier HVTS16AMB 16-Bottle Thermoelectric Wine Cellar: Appliances


----------



## SDH619

Here are pictures of my finished Wineador. I went from a 25ct humidor to this so I still have a bunch of room. Just getting started you know. I do not have any real high end cigars but what I have I enjoy smoking. I went with an Avallo Accumonitor for humidification with dry KL in each drawer to even out the RH. Drawers & shelves from Forrest. I do check out the cigar review section of the forums. If anyone has any cigar they would recommend I try please let me know. Ok I will shut up now here are the pictures.


----------



## ten08

SDH619 said:


> Here are pictures of my finished Wineador. I went from a 25ct humidor to this so I still have a bunch of room. Just getting started you know. I do not have any real high end cigars but what I have I enjoy smoking. I went with an Avallo Accumonitor for humidification with dry KL in each drawer to even out the RH. Drawers & shelves from Forrest. I do check out the cigar review section of the forums. If anyone has any cigar they would recommend I try please let me know. Ok I will shut up now here are the pictures.


_"...but what I have I enjoy smoking..." _ I bet you do -- dude that is an enviable stash! What are the unbanded ones next to the MB3s?

Nice setup too :thumb:


----------



## SDH619

ten08 said:


> _"...but what I have I enjoy smoking..." _ I bet you do -- dude that is an enviable stash! What are the unbanded ones next to the MB3s?
> 
> Nice setup too :thumb:


Tatuaje Gran Cojonu are the ones without the band.


----------



## Hold The Mayo

NICE Photo's! I gotta step up my game.


----------



## bob-o

That is a thing of beauty. Making my mouth water.:mrgreen:


----------



## Kruz

Some really amazing stuff in this thread. Makes me wonder what my collection will be like in a couple of years.


----------



## Slowreaction

Just got my drawers seasoned and my stash moved over from my old humi. Also made a few purchases this week to help fill it out.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy

Very preliminary pics with just a small sampling of my cigars in the wineador. Just got the Newair on Thursday. I have to say that this is a beautiful unit. Now just waiting on the drawers from Forrest. So glad I made this investment. I appreciate all of the info here on how to do this. Anyone thinking about getting one of these, just do it!


----------



## Zlc410

Some of these are absolutely incredible. Makes me happy I started this new hobby!


----------



## StogieNinja

Zlc410 said:


> Some of these are absolutely incredible. Makes me happy I started this new hobby!


That "lighter than air" feeling is actually just your empty wallet...


----------



## Lopezoscar03

hey guys... i just got around to organizing my wineador and she is!!! lots of time and hard errand money has gone into this LMAO

exterior









bottom drawer to the top


----------



## yellowv

Looking great Oscar. What cooler do you have again? Did you have your drawers made differently? It looks like your bottom drawer goes closer to the bottom which gives you more of an opening where you have your shelf. Seems like it would work better.


----------



## Lopezoscar03

yellowv said:


> Looking great Oscar. What cooler do you have again? Did you have your drawers made differently? It looks like your bottom drawer goes closer to the bottom which gives you more of an opening where you have your shelf. Seems like it would work better.


Its an edgestar 28. I got a 5 drawer setup from forest. With the bottom drawer, I just tried different levels to see where I liked it. I was able to get it it where its at but can't push the drawer all the way which I don't care about it.


----------



## yellowv

Ah ok I think the Edgestar has a shelf slot closer to the bottom that the NewAir which would explain your extra bit of space.


----------



## zephead61

Man I want one of those! Nice setup!


----------



## yellowv

Took some pics of my current winador stash. Moved some stuff out into a coolerador for more space so it's not bursting at the gills.


----------



## Molotov

nice stash


----------



## m00chness

yellowv said:


> Took some pics of my current winador stash. Moved some stuff out into a coolerador for more space so it's not bursting at the gills.


Holy Christ dude, that is a ridiculous top shelf only stash!


----------



## jaysalti

This thread makes the collector personality in me happy and the wallet in my pocket sad. Hats off to you guys on some seriously incredible stashes... Just wow


----------



## m00chness

I can finally post up what I've been working on. Thanks Forrest to amazing walnut draws!

P.S. the door was open so humidity is all jacked up



















"Top shelf"









My starter cc and more "top shelf"









Daily smokers









Infused and singles


----------



## Phil from Chicago

just bought one off of craigslist for 20 bucks.. pic coming soon!!


----------



## wrx04

Just ordered a cocobolo 5 drawer set from Forrest for my 280. Cant wait to get it. Its kinda scary that I cant pick my own grain pattern, but im sure it will turn out fine. Ill post up some pics in about 5 weeks....


----------



## yellowv

You will be happy. Forrest picks quality pieces for his shelf fronts. The man is a bad ass.


----------



## smokin3000gt

Wow! Great looking pics guys!!


----------



## falconman515

yellowv said:


> You will be happy. Forrest picks quality pieces for his shelf fronts. The man is a bad ass.


+1 ... You will for sure be happy ... I haven't seen a bad one yet!


----------



## Phil from Chicago

Found this on Craigslist here in Chicago.. He wanted 80. I got it for 20.


















Now to decide if I want to order shelves or try and make my own....


----------



## sum12nv

Any of you guys with a AW280E and Forrest's false bottom tray mind measuring the space between the floor of the wine cooler to the bottom of the false bottom. I suppose to receive my drawers in Wednesday and I want to buy some KL holders before hand so I'm ready to setup once they arrive. Much appreciated! Thanks!!!


----------



## rahall

My first post, hello.
I have been searching and reading posts on wineadors.
Thanks for the info.
I finished mine the night before last.
Will post some pictures tonight.
Thanks again,
Rick


----------



## jphank

Hep me, Forrest, Hep me! I can't wait for my shelves and tray to come.. I probably should order more shelves, too... LOL

The RH is great with the doors closed, but it drops fairly quickly. It recovers within five minutes, but I have a feeling the SC shelving will help it maintain better.


----------



## Phil from Chicago

Jessica if u need more space I'll forward you my address lol


----------



## jphank

Phil from Chicago said:


> Jessica if u need more space I'll forward you my address lol


You just want my piggies


----------



## Michigan_Moose

jphank said:


> You just want my piggies


Whats the matter with that? :dance:


----------



## jphank

Michigan_Moose said:


> Whats the matter with that? :dance:


Nothin' at all, it just means I have more friends. LOL


----------



## rahall

History:
I used a desktop humidor.
The humidity was fine, but it stayed at over 80 degf for a large portion of the day where my cigars are located.
I saw the wineador threads and my journey began.

Being the thrifty person I am, I found a compressor version of a Vinotemp for $30 at a local second hand shop. It was okay, but condensation was hard to deal with.

I bought a Vinotemp 28 from Home Depot for $319.
Let it air out for a couple of weeks using baking soda and smell is gone.
I bought beads from Heartfelt.
I also bought a Hydra SM Humidifier and three fans from Heartfelt.
And, I ordered Shelfs from a member.
Being a few weeks out on shelf/drawer delivery, I needed temporary shelves.
I bought three plastic food cutting boards from a local overstock place.
Cut them down to size.
Then, I screwed a Hydra SM Humidifier fan into the back of each shelf.
I installed the shelves and hooked up the fans which only operate when the Hydra SM Humidifier comes on, and put the beads and cigars in.
I ran the power for the Hydra SM Humidifier through the Vinotemp drain by cutting the wire and reconnecting the cord outside the Vinotemp.
A little trick that I used the get the wire trough the existing drain: Cutting about 2 feet of nylon string, I stuffed about one inch of the string down the drain from the inside and blew compressed air through the drain, again, from the inside. The string came shooting out the back of the unit in less than a second. Used the string to pull the cord through from the inside out.
It should look nicer when I get the Spanish cedar shelves/drawers.
Here is the result.

Please tell me anything that looks wrong to you. I absolutely will NOT be offended by any criticism. I want to do it right.
And, feel free to ask any questions.

The shown inventory includes:
Partagas Spanish Rosado
Macanudo Cafe
Padilla Habano
Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real
Gurkha Grand Reverse (cognac infused)
Alex Bradley Tempest
Tampa Humidor Factory Throwouts (for golf course)

I WILL be adding more.


----------



## jphank

Rick, I love your temporary solution to the shelves! Awesome work! I'm not to worried about air flow because I'm in and out of my wineador adjusting things, adding things, etc... so I personally wouldn't worry about the fans, but to each his own, and why not if it's part of the hobby you love?

Awesome work there, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## loulax07

sum12nv said:


> Any of you guys with a AW280E and Forrest's false bottom tray mind measuring the space between the floor of the wine cooler to the bottom of the false bottom. I suppose to receive my drawers in Wednesday and I want to buy some KL holders before hand so I'm ready to setup once they arrive. Much appreciated! Thanks!!!


just saw this and i can help, if u still need it. PM me


----------



## rahall

Thanks.

The fans were just $5 each, but I am not sure how to use them with the Spanish cedar drawers I ordered anyway.


----------



## Phil from Chicago

Rick that looks like a fine job you did there


----------



## sierrawest

This is an awesome thread. I have made a couple minor adjustments to my newair just by looking at the pics... Thanks!


----------



## Herf N Turf

I don't get where all you guys have all this room! I moved out of five humidors into this thing (28ct Edgestar) with six drawers and every damn drawer is over-flowing! I barely have room for five coffins of Heartfelt beads, let alone four pounds of cat litter. I am seriously thinking about getting another one. For now, I have to stop buying and smoke a LOT more!!


----------



## justbrew77

Picked these up off a fellow BOTL on here. They are working great. Sorry the pic sucks, I'll get some better ones later.


----------



## socalocmatt

Herf N Turf said:


> I don't get where all you guys have all this room! I moved out of five humidors into this thing (28ct Edgestar) with six drawers and every damn drawer is over-flowing! I barely have room for five coffins of Heartfelt beads, let alone four pounds of cat litter. I am seriously thinking about getting another one. For now, I have to stop buying and smoke a LOT more!!


LOL. Thats why I have 2 plus coolers and jars and tupperware!

The wood faces looks amazing!!!


----------



## mike91LX

justbrew77 said:


> Picked these up off a fellow BOTL on here. They are working great. Sorry the pic sucks, I'll get some better ones later.


Glad to see they went to a good home!! set up looks great


----------



## yellowv

Herf N Turf said:


> I don't get where all you guys have all this room! I moved out of five humidors into this thing (28ct Edgestar) with six drawers and every damn drawer is over-flowing! I barely have room for five coffins of Heartfelt beads, let alone four pounds of cat litter. I am seriously thinking about getting another one. For now, I have to stop buying and smoke a LOT more!!


I'm in the same boat as you. My cooler was full months ago. Thats why I started a 150qt cooler. What is that guitar? Looks interesting.


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard

yellowv said:


> What is that guitar? Looks interesting.


I can tell you this much: it's not a fretless! :tongue1:


----------



## smelvis

Hey Guy's
How many amps does one of these big ones like above use? How often does the cooler run and any of that kind of info.

Thank You


----------



## Herf N Turf

They pull very little power, Dave. The fans run constantly, unless you put the whole thing on a timer, or rewire the fan. The cooling plate only runs when needed to maintain temp, which totally depends on ambient temp.

The fan is a must though, because of the plate. It's way to small to disperse cool air without it. It also helps with condensation, to some degree.


----------



## jphank

Dave, I don't know about the amps these things pull, but you can get an in-line temp controller and then the unit will only run to keep itself at your specified temps. Seems like that would work well for you


----------



## Hoosier Daddy

Received my drawers from Forrest earlier in the week and just loaded it up today. I also got very lucky on a short trip to Indiana last week and found a freshly opened box of Anejo Sharks in a B&M. I grabbed ten of those bad boys. Thanks to Falconman for the idea to set up a wineador.


----------



## yellowv

Looking good Rick. 

Dave as Don said these things run very little unless the ambient air is warm. They don't pull many amps at all. My house is between 73-75 and mine doesn't run too much. It gets little to no condensation.


----------



## sleepyguy5757

Every time I come into this thread for the pr0n I find myself picking my jaw up off the floor :jaw:. Beautiful setups and awesome stashes. Forrest does some really nice woodwork.


----------



## choinga

Herf N Turf said:


> I don't get where all you guys have all this room!


I went with the false bottom drawer - makes it easier to put beads and what not down there underneath and you still have a bottom drawer. FOUR POUNDS of litter? Wow. I use barely 2lbs of beads both HF and HCM...mostly HCM which is 3 little baggies basically that fit nicely and don't take up much room at all. With that false bottom drawer I can get an entire box of Rocky Patel Fifty's down there with beads around it. I just cant see any need for that much material in your box - with that much wood, once it gets seasoned it's going to take a week to dry that box out. 

For all those that keep the light on there's - I find that little sucker gets pretty hot. Last thing I need is the unit trying to compensate for the built-in light. Hard enough to keep it at temp down here in Texas in the summer as it is.

Herf - I'd be interested to see how yours performs with all the drawers directly in front of the fans. I was minus one more drawer than you have and got a shelf so I could pile boxes and individual coffin's. I found I had the best luck with maintaining consistent temps/RH when I left the spot right in front of the fan open and put the boxes in there making sure to leave a channel in the middle so the air could come out and make it to the front of the unit to circulate. YMMV...


----------



## wrx04

My wineador is complete.

View attachment 70575


View attachment 70576


----------



## Fuzzy

wrx04 said:


> My wineador is complete.


Nice! Now we need to see pics when it is full and you are looking for another!!


----------



## Molotov

For the first time since setting up my vinotemp 28 teds last year, I'm experiencing major condensation in the bottom of the unit. I do have the external hole covered as many brothers had suggested to do. Can people please share pictures and descriptions of what they have done to address this? (I have read several really old posts about this topic. Doesn't seem like it's come up much lately.)


----------



## Paulharmo

Oh man, every time I take a look at this thread, my Coolidor seems crappier and crappier! I may be next in line for an upgrade... :smoke:


----------



## wrx04

Fuzzy said:


> Nice! Now we need to see pics when it is full and you are looking for another!!


Its pretty full now. The top two drawers are full and the third has a decent start. I have pics, but not sure i should post them here. I dont have access to the *other* section yet. Here are the fourth and fifth drawers........looks pretty meager, but the top three make up for it.:mrgreen:

View attachment 70581


View attachment 70582


----------



## yellowv

Molotov said:


> For the first time since setting up my vinotemp 28 teds last year, I'm experiencing major condensation in the bottom of the unit. I do have the external hole covered as many brothers had suggested to do. Can people please share pictures and descriptions of what they have done to address this? (I have read several really old posts about this topic. Doesn't seem like it's come up much lately.)


The only time I really experience condensation is if my unit needs to run too much to stay at the set temp. What is the ambient temp where it's located? My house's ambient temp is 73-75 and my cooler is set at 65. It barely needs to run to hold at that temp and I get pretty much 0 condensation usually. For example the NewAirs kick off when there is a power surge and when they power back they come on set at 54. This happened to mine the other night. It ran trying to get down to 54 for a little while and it built up a bunch of condensation. It would be the same if the ambient air is too warm. The cooler will have to fight to cool and there will be condensation.


----------



## Molotov

yellowv said:


> The only time I really experience condensation is if my unit needs to run too much to stay at the set temp. What is the ambient temp where it's located? My house's ambient temp is 73-75 and my cooler is set at 65. It barely needs to run to hold at that temp and I get pretty much 0 condensation usually. For example the NewAirs kick off when there is a power surge and when they power back they come on set at 54. This happened to mine the other night. It ran trying to get down to 54 for a little while and it built up a bunch of condensation. It would be the same if the ambient air is too warm. The cooler will have to fight to cool and there will be condensation.


I'm in Arizona. The room's ambient is 78F-79F and my Vinotemp is set to 60. (It's only set that low because the thermostat is terribly inaccurate.) I have 2 digital hygrometers in there along with an analog thermometer. They all read 71F.


----------



## yellowv

There's your problem. That thing is running constantly. 78-79 is a little warm, but setting it on 60 it should not have to fight to get to 71. It sounds like your vino is taking a dump on you. You should be able to unplug it without it getting much higher than 71 in there. My cooler sits between 69-71 in 75 degree ambient temp.


----------



## zephead61

wrx04 said:


> Its pretty full now. The top two drawers are full and the third has a decent start. I have pics, but not sure i should post them here. I dont have access to the *other* section yet. Here are the fourth and fifth drawers........looks pretty meager, but the top three make up for it.:mrgreen:
> 
> View attachment 70581
> 
> 
> View attachment 70582


I wish my collection was that "meager"!


----------



## zephead61

wrx04 said:


> My wineador is complete.
> 
> View attachment 70575
> 
> 
> View attachment 70576


Chad, that is freaking sweet! Nice job Bro!


----------



## zephead61

Hoosier Daddy said:


> Received my drawers from Forrest earlier in the week and just loaded it up today. I also got very lucky on a short trip to Indiana last week and found a freshly opened box of Anejo Sharks in a B&M. I grabbed ten of those bad boys. Thanks to Falconman for the idea to set up a wineador.
> View attachment 39623
> View attachment 39624
> View attachment 39625
> View attachment 39626
> View attachment 39627


Rick, that is beautiful Bro! I'm officially jealous.


----------



## wrx04

zephead61 said:


> I wish my collection was that "meager"!


Did the pics show up? They arent showing up on my end.


----------



## zephead61

wrx04 said:


> Did the pics show up? They arent showing up on my end.


Yessir they did. I like!


----------



## zephead61

Okay, I'm reaching the top of the slope. One question I have is, by utilizing Forrest's drawers (no shelves), and being a robusto/belicoso smoker, how many sticks do you think I could fit in a New Air 28?

Thanks Bros!


----------



## wrx04

zephead61 said:


> Okay, I'm reaching the top of the slope. One question I have is, by utilizing Forrest's drawers (no shelves), and being a robusto/belicoso smoker, how many sticks do you think I could fit in a New Air 28?
> 
> Thanks Bros!


~15 across, 2 rows, 3 deep..............90 robustos/drawer without any humidifier in there.

View attachment 70639


----------



## zephead61

wrx04 said:


> ~15 across, 2 rows, 3 deep..............90 robustos/drawer without any humidifier in there.
> 
> View attachment 70639


Thanks Chad! That helps me a bunch.


----------



## wrx04

No prob. Good luck with your build.


----------



## zephead61

wrx04 said:


> ~15 across, 2 rows, 3 deep..............90 robustos/drawer without any humidifier in there.
> 
> View attachment 70639


I'm thinking about doubling the height of each drawer to 6 1/2 so I can maximize the storage of my singles. I like to take all of my sticks out of the boxes and store them individually. That should give me a little more space, don't you think? I emailed Forrest with my request. Will keep you all posted. Thanks again Bro!


----------



## yellowv

zephead61 said:


> I'm thinking about doubling the height of each drawer to 6 1/2 so I can maximize the storage of my singles. I like to take all of my sticks out of the boxes and store them individually. That should give me a little more space, don't you think? I emailed Forrest with my request. Will keep you all posted. Thanks again Bro!


Then you will just have less drawers and your sticks will be harder to sort through. I think the drawers that accomodate 3 deep are perfect. It makes it easier to inspect and rotate your stash. Not to mention have an idea whats in there. If they are 6 deep who knows.


----------



## zephead61

yellowv said:


> Then you will just have less drawers and your sticks will be harder to sort through. I think the drawers that accomodate 3 deep are perfect. It makes it easier to inspect and rotate your stash. Not to mention have an idea whats in there. If they are 6 deep who knows.


Good point Joe. thanks!


----------



## yellowv

zephead61 said:


> Good point Joe. thanks!


No problem. I try to be the voice of reason whenever possible. I am just like you I hate boxes. I like to store my sticks loose in the drawers.


----------



## Questionablesanity

Here is my wineador. It is a 16 bottle Avanti. I have not been smoking cigars that long so I really did not have a need for one, but my house does stay over 80 when I am not here, and I found this for $30 at a local discount store. 








Nothing fancy just a couple of cheaphumidor drawers








It is not very populated yet. I am still getting a few singles at a time and seeing what I like. The LFD L300 is not long for this world. Its time is up tonight. I am also really looking forward to the Room 101s. I have been working 12+ hour shifts the past 14 days straight and all that over time should help fill it up a little more. Just try imaging it with a box of Little Monsters (If I ever find them and have the money at the same time :ask: ), maybe a box of LFDs or Oliva V Maduros. Payday will be fun:woohoo:








And this is from my discovery of the devil site. The 601 and RP Olde World Corojo Lancero were my first get from them. Amazingly evil site. I have a 10 pack of Oliva G and a lighter from them that should be here Monday.








Lastly I keep everything controlled with Mimi kl. 








I hope all the photos look alright. Its my first post were I am allowed to post photos.


----------



## Salty

I gave away my wine cooler, uggh. I am seriously considering getting another one after seeing some of these pics.


----------



## drb124

I've got my 2 New Air's up and running with some baking soda, newspaper and cedar boxes (I figured if one worked, I'd try all three). Waiting on some decals and I have my order in for drawers from Forrest. I'll get some pics up tomorrow...


----------



## Dpricenator

nice work guys


----------



## Squid Agent 007

Holy moly some nice wineadors in this thread. Nice collections as well.


----------



## falconman515

Hoosier Daddy said:


> Received my drawers from Forrest earlier in the week and just loaded it up today. I also got very lucky on a short trip to Indiana last week and found a freshly opened box of Anejo Sharks in a B&M. I grabbed ten of those bad boys. Thanks to Falconman for the idea to set up a wineador.


Glad I can help spend some of your money brother !!! Looks great and what a TASTy selection of stick you have got going!


----------



## john37

Do u guys season your drawers from forest? Curious how everyone goes about this. I was thinking of maybe just adding one drawer a week.


----------



## rstans

I too was obsessing about the plastic odor in my wineador; I used vinegar, newspapers, baking soda, etc... still smelled like plastic after the door was closed for some time. After turning it on, putting in the cedar trays and kl, there was no more smell. Now it smells like cedar. :whoo:


----------



## Hoosier Daddy

john37 said:


> Do u guys season your drawers from forest? Curious how everyone goes about this. I was thinking of maybe just adding one drawer a week.


I seasoned my drawers by putting a sponge soaked in distilled water on a saucer in each drawer after wiping each of them down and waited until the wineador elevated in rh. I then added my humidification which is KL and got it to my range of 63-70% rh. The whole process took about two days. I then loaded it up and haven't looked back since.


----------



## Gdaddy

wrx04 said:


> My wineador is complete.
> 
> View attachment 70575
> 
> 
> View attachment 70576


That is very nice looking! Is that walnut on the drawer fronts? They are like a maduro color. Sweet!


----------



## justbrew77

Here's my 2, I'm running out of space, haha.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy

Look at all of those lucious LP's! I'm assuming the drawers are all full as well? Let me know if you need any help getting rid of any of that lol.


----------



## justbrew77

Hoosier Daddy said:


> Look at all of those lucious LP's! I'm assuming the drawers are all full as well? Let me know if you need any help getting rid of any of that lol.


Thanks, yeah the drawers are full also but they are a mess right now I need to take sometime and organize them.


----------



## Usfphil

Finally getting a wineador I ordered a Koldfront 28 and it came in today.
Here it is right out of the box.









I also ordered a 4 drawer and 2 shelf set up from Forrest I can't wait until I get it all together more pictures once I have it up and running


----------



## Hoosier Daddy

Looks good. Welcome to the club Philip.


----------



## zephead61

Usfphil said:


> Finally getting a wineador I ordered a Koldfront 28 and it came in today.
> Here it is right out of the box.
> 
> View attachment 40656
> 
> 
> I also ordered a 4 drawer and 2 shelf set up from Forrest I can't wait until I get it all together more pictures once I have it up and running


Nice job Phillip! Looks sweet. Now fill that puppy up!


----------



## JoeT




----------



## wrx04

Gdaddy said:


> That is very nice looking! Is that walnut on the drawer fronts? They are like a maduro color. Sweet!


Thanks, Don. Its actually cocobolo.


----------



## slap1914

Here is the empty shell that will be my wineador. Please stop by my build thread.

View attachment 71732


View attachment 71733


----------



## [email protected]

So it is indeed a slippery slope. Somehow I managed to talk myself into a new project: a wineador. :banana: Found this Danby 40 bottle on the CL for $60. Nothing wrong except the digital temp readout seems to be about 3 degrees off, that and the moisture that looks to be building on the back. Ive been searching this thread and I only see it noted here and there, but where is some good instruction on cleaning/seasoning this thing? :help: I plan on treating it more or less like a new cooler and hitting it with baking soda and some watered down bleach? Any suggestions or direction would be great. Thanks guys n gals :smoke2:


----------



## zephead61

[email protected] said:


> So it is indeed a slippery slope. Somehow I managed to talk myself into a new project: a wineador. :banana: Found this Danby 40 bottle on the CL for $60. Nothing wrong except the digital temp readout seems to be about 3 degrees off, that and the moisture that looks to be building on the back. Ive been searching this thread and I only see it noted here and there, but where is some good instruction on cleaning/seasoning this thing? :help: I plan on treating it more or less like a new cooler and hitting it with baking soda and some watered down bleach? Any suggestions or direction would be great. Thanks guys n gals :smoke2:


Loads of stuff here. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-newair-aw-280e-28-bottle-wineador-build.html


----------



## z0diac

I've also got 2 other desktop humidors stuffed but here's my wineador :


----------



## [email protected]

zephead61 said:


> Loads of stuff here. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-newair-aw-280e-28-bottle-wineador-build.html


Thanks Chuck that thread is just what i needed :tu


----------



## bazookajoe8

here is mines


----------



## android

Beautiful sight joe!!!


----------



## slap1914

Here is my Avanti 28 bottle. I'm still in the building stage. These pictures were taken last weekend after adding handles to the trays. I've been slowing adding sticks this week.

*(Insert shamless plug here... Please vote for my review in the Oct's Noob Review Contest. I need some sticks to put in here!
vote here http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ew-contest-october-edition-vote-new-post.html)*


----------



## mcgreggor57

Here's mine:


----------



## bazookajoe8

looking very nice Gregg!


----------



## k-morelli

picked my Vinotemp 28 bottle up on Saturday morning (only $50) and got it all set up and here it is as of now, gotta get some shelves from Forrest soon but this is how it looks for now


----------



## mcgreggor57

bazookajoe8 said:


> looking very nice Gregg!


Thanks Joe, still playing with the configuration and might end up taking out one of the shelves. That would give me a bit more room for stacking some boxes.


----------



## mcgreggor57

duplicate


----------



## mcgreggor57

triplicate post. I'm sure it's the user and not the computer. Sorry all


----------



## Sumatra Samurai

k-morelli where did you find one of those for $50?


----------



## k-morelli

Sumatra Samurai said:


> k-morelli where did you find one of those for $50?


craigslist, I've been watching out for one for a while and finally came across one


----------



## Gdaddy

Lots of them on Craigs list


----------



## drb124

Got my drawers in from Forrest, finally!


----------



## drb124

I was under the impression that the thumbnails would link to the actual pics. If not, let me know and I will post full size


----------



## Gdaddy

Wow..that's some nice collection Rivers!


----------



## titlowda

Nice Wenge fronts!


----------



## Molotov

drb124 said:


> I was under the impression that the thumbnails would link to the actual pics. If not, let me know and I will post full size


There are no links in your post. A couple full size pics would be nice for us to admire.


----------



## mcgreggor57

titlowda said:


> Nice Wenge fronts!


Thanks Dustin, the pictures don't do the wood justice.


----------



## hawesg

Finally got my wineador put together enough to share some pics, now to get some drawers/shelves so I have a little bit more room in there.



















Some ligas and other DE sticks









Some Fuente stuff









Some Viajes (looks like i need to do some shopping, i'm running low) and some random stuff









and a few shots from a distance in my living room where I moved it the other day because the fan was bugging me at night.


----------



## Molotov

looks awesome. what model is that unit? looks just like my vt28teds (esp. since the thermostat doesnt go past 66F) but my wire racks didnt have those nice fronts on them.


----------



## android

lookin real good there Garrett!


----------



## hawesg

Molotov said:


> looks awesome. what model is that unit? looks just like my vt28teds (esp. since the thermostat doesnt go past 66F) but my wire racks didnt have those nice fronts on them.


it's a newair 2801e


----------



## Feldenak

Pre-spanish cedar set from Forrest

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y279/Feldenak/Cigars/utf-8BSU1BRzA0MzguanBn.jpg


----------



## hawesg

Looking good Andrew


----------



## Feldenak

hawesg said:


> Looking good Andrew


Thanks Garrett. I'm getting more than a little anxious about my shelving. I know it's just now been 4 weeks since I've ordered but still...


----------



## hawesg

Feldenak said:


> Thanks Garrett. I'm getting more than a little anxious about my shelving. I know it's just now been 4 weeks since I've ordered but still...


Don't worry, they will come, as per forest responding to emails promptly, thanks to puff I get the impression that he's over taxed, if he spent all his time checking his email he wouldn't have any time to make drawers


----------



## Dark Rose

hawesg said:


> Don't worry, they will come, as per forest responding to emails promptly, thanks to puff I get the impression that he's over taxed, if he spent all his time checking his email he wouldn't have any time to make drawers


Same here, I sent my payment about 3 weeks ago, and I'm getting anxious, but not anxious enough to e-mail him for another couple of weeks, lol. It is the holiday season, and I'm sure he's BUSY!


----------



## hawesg

A decal showed up anonymously in the mail today so now I'm one step closer


----------



## Merkonakis

That's pretty balling Garrett!


----------



## Feldenak

Received my shelving from Forrest and I couldn't be happier


----------



## hawesg

very nice andrew


----------



## Feldenak

Thanks Garrett


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## mcgreggor57

Very nice David!


----------



## Merkonakis

Wow! I really like that set up David... And TWO behike boxes? I'm on my way over brotha!


----------



## hawesg

I only have one, not even a box, just one  wait that's more than I used to have  Dave I really like how you did that, I've been thinking about going with 4 drawers and one single can I see a picture with one of them pulled out to get a seance for what fits in there


----------



## iMarc

Got my new drawers from Forrest over the weekend.

Put in a fan circulation system to go with it and I'm in business. It's so nice to finally have decent capacity in this thing. I can easily get 3 times the cigars that I used to when I was using cedar shelves and those smaller cedar holders


----------



## Tex

Here is mine!


----------



## David_ESM

hawesg said:


> I only have one, not even a box, just one  wait that's more than I used to have  Dave I really like how you did that, I've been thinking about going with 4 drawers and one single can I see a picture with one of them pulled out to get a seance for what fits in there


Old old photos... I could take new ones if you want.

Singles drawer (mine can actually stack 2 deep and still clear and slide just fine): http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e345/Evil_Snow_Man/Smoking/P1020015.jpg

Deep drawer (can stack 4 deep if I wanted, try not to go over 3): http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e345/Evil_Snow_Man/Smoking/P1020019.jpg

Edit: With my 3 doubles and 4 singles I could go well over 400 cigars but I am really comfortable and very roomy sitting in the 300 area.


----------



## splattttttt

hawesg said:


> Finally got my wineador put together enough to share some pics, now to get some drawers/shelves so I have a little bit more room in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some ligas and other DE sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Fuente stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Viajes (looks like i need to do some shopping, i'm running low) and some random stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a few shots from a distance in my living room where I moved it the other day because the fan was bugging me at night.


:jaw:


----------



## hawesg

splattttttt said:


> :jaw:


What's the jaw drop for, the cooler, the smokes, the room?


----------



## Dark Rose

hawesg said:


> What's the jaw drop for, the cooler, the smokes, the room?


Yes.


----------



## splattttttt

hawesg said:


> What's the jaw drop for, the cooler, the smokes, the room?


the smokes. Good taste all around though was noted :rockon:


----------



## tylernim

Debating between a locker at my local or a Wineador right now. This thread makes it harder as I was leaning towards the locker.


----------



## Hall25

My little addition to the Winador crew...
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v.../321386-hall25s-attempt-building-winador.html


----------



## bishopkenneth

I'm COMPLETELY new to this forum. I keep seeing mention of Forrest and his trays. Anyone tell me how to get in touch with him? Thanks!


----------



## tylernim

bishopkenneth said:


> I'm COMPLETELY new to this forum. I keep seeing mention of Forrest and his trays. Anyone tell me how to get in touch with him? Thanks!


Wineadora.com

an his name here is wineadors


----------



## bishopkenneth

Thank you so much!


----------



## falconman515

tylernim said:


> Wineadora.com
> 
> an his name here is wineadors


Fixed: Custom Wineador™ Creations - Home


----------



## lebz

falconman515 said:


> Fixed: Custom Wineador™ Creations - Home


On my wish list now....


----------



## Btubes18

I realized I never posted a picture of my wineador! So here it is:


----------



## ShortBusCandid8

I'm just another victim of the Falconman's Wineador thread...lol. My girlfriend picked out the table and we spray painted to match the Newair.


----------



## splattttttt

can you add a little info on those draws of yours please? Thanks!


----------



## ShortBusCandid8

Thanks for the interest! I've included the drawing I made for the drawers and a couple detail pics of the joints. I'm not going to win any carpentry awards, but my girlfriend and I are pretty happy with how they came out. They're extremely strong and kinda unique. The sizes I put on that drawing were done before I actually had the unit. I had some issues getting the bottom and top drawers to fit because of the length. The tracks the drawer rides in narrows toward the back. Because of this, and to allow for better air circulation in the back of the unit, I'd suggest making them at least and inch shorter.I've had up to three wireless and a couple more "Chinese Round" hygrometers. The humidity's about as homogenous as most others I've seen posted on here. We had fun making them. Total cost was about two days time and 80 bucks. I found a plank of 3/4" Spanish Cedar languishing in the back of a lumber supply store locally and got it for 30 bucks. I ripped all those 3/4" pieces from that. Gives it that rustic look...lol. I had to buy a wider piece online for the 2" tracks. The screws I got from my local Fastenal. The 3/4" corner trim was had from Lowe's. The drawers been in service for about six months and have served me well. Let me know if I can answer any other questions. Good luck with your project!


----------



## splattttttt

Excellent work.
Funny thing is I was just at Home Depot today to pick up two led bulbs for my wineador and saw that they were selling crates similar to what you made.
My frige has beech wood trays and are great for stacking boxes on, which is what I keep my singles in. But I'm still considering other options and thought that the crate idea would be perfect for allowing better ventilation than the boxes; though I don't use the lids.
Thanks for sharing.

Edit; by the way, mind mentioning where you got the cedat for the project? Thank again.


----------



## ShortBusCandid8

Sure..got it from dubya dubya dubya dot woodworkerssource dot com. They're not the fastest at shipping, but they have good product.


----------



## bullitt5561

Here is mine. Handmade solid spanish cedar drawers and shelf. Built in Xikar round hydrometers, kitty litter setup and two computer cooling fans set up on a timer. The smell is soooooo sweet!!


----------



## JohnC

Bornholmeren said:


> Well i finally got my wineador up and running. A "Temptech JC-65GB" 28 bottle. Similar to the Vinotemp 28 btl. I gues it is the same maufacturer. Strangely I thought mine had "see-thrue" glass, but it is "mirror-like" Looks coool though. Set up with shelves from Forrest from wineadors, and 1 1/2 pound of HFB keeping it rock solid at 68% RF. It is not turned on(cooling), but living in Denmark, the temperature is not a problem this time of year. And later it will be moved to the basement where the temperature is constantly 20 degrees C. (68 F).
> View attachment 37454
> View attachment 37455


Hello Bornholmeren. 
I see you got the temptech JC-65 too. Have you in anyways confirmed that this is the same unit as the Vinotemp 28btl and do you have any idea if it has the same measures when it comes to drawers?


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

hawesg said:


> Finally got my wineador put together enough to share some pics, now to get some drawers/shelves so I have a little bit more room in there.


I like the shag carpet


----------



## JohnC

Hello!
So I got my first wineador up and running. It is a TempTech 65 (28 count) thermoelectric cooler. Been airing it for some time now, washed it out with bakingsoda and kept some newspapers in it to get rid of that awful plastic smell.
So yesterday I filled it up with a pound of HF beads (65%), some sheets of cedar and an old desktop humidor to help me get that humidor smell. This morning the hygros all read 67%rh, so I'm pretty optimistic about my project. I notice there still is some plastic smell in there, but another round of airing and washing during the weekend should do the trick.
I'm also planning on putting in a computer fan. I'm thinking about placing it in a Siglo IV slidebox and connect it with a USB-cable and a timer. Most likely I won't bee needing to turn the cooler on, so a little airmovement now and then would be OK

I have also tried to get a hold of cedartrays here in Norway, but with no luck at all. I see I can get some really nice looking trays/shelfs at wineadors.c, but the shipping price and not to mention the taxes they add once it get's to Norway is outrageous. 15$ for a cedar shelf 60$ + for shipping and then they add another 25% in taxes over here. :frusty:
So a quick search on ebay and I ended up with ordering two trays to start with. The plan now, is to buy cedar when I fly over to Texas this summer. 
I'll make sure to post some pics, when I have enough posts under my belt to do so.


----------



## shaun341

Just finished my first wineador and am in the seasoning process right now. I built the drawers and shelf myself and they are not perfect but I think they came out ok. I used purpleheart for the fronts, don't think the picture does the fronts justice it is a really nice looking piece of wood. I will post another pic once It is done seasoning.


----------



## splattttttt

looks great from where I'm standin. Great work Shaun!!


----------



## NoSmokingJacket

Perfect climate & temperature controlled custom Wineador with custom drawers, remote on/off key fob and wireless temp/humidity backlit wall display panel.


----------



## splattttttt

NoSmokingJacket said:


> View attachment 43478
> 
> Perfect climate & temperature controlled custom Wineador with custom drawers, remote on/off key fob and wireless temp/humidity backlit wall display panel.


Interesting. Probably deserves a technical analysis.


----------



## rise

Bullitt, is that the 18 bottle? Looks awesome 

How many cigars are you all able to store in these beauties?


----------



## Smokin'Joe

Here's my Edgestar 28.

It's currently holding nicely at 69/65.

I'll be moving my sticks into it this evening.

Can't wait!


----------



## rise

I'm starting to think an 18 bottle isn't going to be big enough...


----------



## splattttttt

rise said:


> I'm starting to think an 18 bottle isn't going to be big enough...


nothing ever is enough IMO


----------



## rise

splattttttt said:


> nothing ever is enough IMO


Haha, yeah


----------



## ejewell

NoSmokingJacket said:


> Perfect climate & temperature controlled custom Wineador with custom drawers, remote on/off key fob and wireless temp/humidity backlit wall display panel.


Keeping a few High Octane Brews in with your smokes?? If so, I approve.


----------



## engjoa

JohnC said:


> Hello Bornholmeren.
> I see you got the temptech JC-65 too. Have you in anyways confirmed that this is the same unit as the Vinotemp 28btl and do you have any idea if it has the same measures when it comes to drawers?


Hi all. First post.

No it´s not. I almost made an order on that statement from Bornholmeren. I double checked the measurements with Forrest at Wineadors. The Temptech is equal to a Edgedstar/Koldfront.
Here´s my Tempech JC-65 in all it´s glory. Super happy with it.


----------



## tony

engjoa said:


> Hi all. First post.
> 
> No it´s not. I almost made an order on that statement from Bornholmeren. I double checked the measurements with Forrest at Wineadors. The Temptech is equal to a Edgedstar/Koldfront.
> Here´s my Tempech JC-65 in all it´s glory. Super happy with it.


that is a great looking setup!


----------



## Wanger

Could you guys please stop posting pics of your sexy wineadors... 

I can't get one till I move next year and its killling me lol


----------



## engjoa

Thanks Tony.

Wanger, you have all the fun ahead of you! Look on the bright side


----------



## jmaloneaz

I've been a voyeur for the past several months (manily on this thread but also a few others). I fouund a Magic Chef (52 bottle w/ compressor) that was a steal for $40 until it stopped working a few days later. That might be OK in some climates but in AZ in the summer my inside temp gets in the 80's. I am trying to replace it but it is pretty big. I watch Craig's List daily and never see New Aire, Edgestar, Koldfront. Mainly Haeir, and expensive Marvel, Danby, Vinotemp. I found this site (openboxdirect) from this site or another forum. I found this http://www.openboxdirect.com/Koldfr...d.html?cgid=Beverage_and_Bar-Scratch_and_Dent today and am tempted. However it is half the size of the one I have now. I've been wanting to order shelves but don't want to do it until I have a model that works.

Thanks for all of the entertaining, mind boggling pics and information.


----------



## TheSmokingGun

Does'nt anyone have the AW-181E? I'm really wondering what my wineador is going to look like with the drawers in it.


----------



## c10cko

I'm in the UK and because of this thread, I've pulled the trigger on a UK Baumatic wine cooler. Looks very similar to the Newair and after emails to and from Forest, has the same internal dimensions. Yippee!! The cost of shipping a newair from the US was huge!
I've ordered 3 drawers, 1 false front and a shelf. Can't wait until they arrive. 








Once fitted out it should look something like this


----------



## TheSmokingGun

Thats Beautiful! Forrest told me one drawer would hold 66. Are you getting about that many in there? Oh wait, you are still waiting on yours, sorry, I did not read closely enough. I placed my order about 10 days ago or so for 3 drawers, I e-mailed Forrest and asked about adding a 4th drawer but have not heard back. Two months is a long wait but from all the pics I've seen I know it is well worth the wait!


----------



## c10cko

Drawers no here yet. On order. The above 'finished' photo was from another thread, that I'm not able to post the link for as I too am a newbie.
Do a search. Thread called "Anyone have a NewAir 18 bottle wineador?"


----------



## jmaloneaz

jmaloneaz said:


> I've been a voyeur for the past several months (manily on this thread but also a few others). I fouund a Magic Chef (52 bottle w/ compressor) that was a steal for $40 until it stopped working a few days later. That might be OK in some climates but in AZ in the summer my inside temp gets in the 80's. I am trying to replace it but it is pretty big. I watch Craig's List daily and never see New Aire, Edgestar, Koldfront. Mainly Haeir, and expensive Marvel, Danby, Vinotemp. I found this site (openboxdirect) from this site or another forum. I found this http://www.openboxdirect.com/Koldfr...d.html?cgid=Beverage_and_Bar-Scratch_and_Dent today and am tempted. However it is half the size of the one I have now. I've been wanting to order shelves but don't want to do it until I have a model that works.
> 
> Thanks for all of the entertaining, mind boggling pics and information.


I got 2 for $87.50 each and free shipping. They arrived at my house in about 3 days. The wife originally said no to the wine storage in the kitchen (which was a change from a previous plan). But then she changed her mind and I think it helped soften the expenditure. One had some surface wear on the edge of the door and that is the one in the kitchen. The other I just plugged in a few days ago after airing out. Now chilling with newspaper. Unfortunately neither came with manuals and I can't seem to find them on line either. I did contact the company because of that and the fact that the one that is my wineador the light doesn't work and I don't think it is cooloing well. Will check it tonight.


----------



## Tag9485

My new air 18 bottle. Im waiting in the drawers from Forrest but couldn't wait to load it up.


----------



## Questionablesanity

When I first started in the hobby last July I had a small tupperware bowl that held like 5 cigars. In August I found a really good deal on a 12 or 16 bottle wine cooler, got some KL, and started collecting. Last week I realized I had no more room for cigars. So...............










I have a question. This is a Newair aw-211ed, it has wooden shelves. Does anyone have any experiance with this. I know they are not spanish cedar but any input on how well they will hold up to humidity? I gave them a good smell test and they just smelled like new fridge. I'll give them another smell in a couple days after the newspaper does its magic.

Anyway, cannot wait to get to filling this one up.


----------



## BlazinBajan

Been home a few weeks not and got mine all set up and stable.... took alot of patience...but here you go guys

Before:








and Now!!:








New Aire 281E running 65/65... now if I only can stop looking at it and stay out of it everything will be fine hahaha


----------



## OratorORourke

BlazinBajan said:


> Been home a few weeks not and got mine all set up and stable.... took alot of patience...but here you go guys
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 44231
> 
> 
> and Now!!:
> View attachment 44232
> 
> 
> New Aire 281E running 65/65... now if I only can stop looking at it and stay out of it everything will be fine hahaha


Looks great Sheldon! My replacement 281E arrives today (_if FedEx ever shows up_). The one that arrived last week showed up damaged (looked like someone took a crowbar to the corner). I was not a happy camper, but if this one arrives pristine...all that will be forgotten and I will get to work on it!


----------



## BlazinBajan

Thanks Chris, that blows that your first order was damaged. I too was anxiously waiting delivery of my winedor. Now get to work on that new bad boy.


----------



## Dark Rose

OratorORourke said:


> Looks great Sheldon! My replacement 281E arrives today (_if FedEx ever shows up_). The one that arrived last week showed up damaged (looked like someone took a crowbar to the corner). I was not a happy camper, but if this one arrives pristine...all that will be forgotten and I will get to work on it!


Did you get it from Amazon? Might have been the one I returned with a shipping damaged corner, lol... Hold one... Mine was the 280, nevermind, thought damage seems to be a common trend getting wineadors shipped...


----------



## OratorORourke

Dark Rose said:


> Did you get it from Amazon? Might have been the one I returned with a shipping damaged corner, lol... Hold one... Mine was the 280, nevermind, thought damage seems to be a common trend getting wineadors shipped...


Steve, I actually got it from Overstock but yeah, it was the 281. I can see why they get damaged. Even with the new one I just received, the Styrofoam was broken in the same area. They are cheaping-out on the packaging material is the problem. They need to use that same style and density packaging as you get in those new flat panel tv's.


----------



## Dark Rose

OratorORourke said:


> Steve, I actually got it from Overstock but yeah, it was the 281. I can see why they get damaged. Even with the new one I just received, the Styrofoam was broken in the same area. They are cheaping-out on the packaging material is the problem. They need to use that same style and density packaging as you get in those new flat panel tv's.


My second one came without a scratch on it, but the first one looked like someone had played football with it and spiked it on its corner in the endzone, lol. The packing didn't look bad, but it looked like the box had been through the wringer.


----------



## falconman515

Glad to see so many new Wineadors!!! Keep the pics a comin.


----------



## gamechef

Trying to set up a wineador, just received the Whynter 28 from home depot. Questions do the Newair Edgestar come with clips that hold the racks from pulling to far forward? It looks like you would have to break these to make them work with wood shelf's from Forrest. Any input would be helpful . Ready to return these


----------



## BlazinBajan

Bela,

I have a New Aire 281E, and I had to break the tabs off to remove them in order to get my shelves to slide in.


----------



## engjoa

Just insert a flat head screwdriver in between the wall and the clip. Bend inward and they snap right off.


----------



## OratorORourke

OK, here are my pics (_finally_)...


----------



## Smokin'Joe

Man... I really need to get some drawers.
That looks awesome.


----------



## splattttttt

OratorORourke said:


> OK, here are my pics (_finally_)...


nice selection.


----------



## Passprotection

OratorORourke that is a great looking Wineador. Makes me want to trade up from my cooler due to having slightly increased temps; 72 deg. My wife would kill me


----------



## OratorORourke

Smokin'Joe said:


> Man... I really need to get some drawers.
> That looks awesome.


Thanks Joe! Totally worth it IMO.



splattttttt said:


> nice selection.


Thanks Jack!



Passprotection said:


> OratorORourke that is a great looking Wineador. Makes me want to trade up from my cooler due to having slightly increased temps; 72 deg. My wife would kill me


I know that feeling Lonnie! I am separated right now, so living it up and maxing them out (credit cards) while I can. Reality may soon come crashing back and I want to have all I want in the meantime LOL!


----------



## Isonj

Pics of the wineador thanks to everyone on the forums, I have the 2 shelves at the top which I am utilizing some trays to store the cigars. I have 1,5 lbs of beads at the very bottom and 1 large tube of beads on each shelf. My hygros are out of wack from opening and closing the door to get some pics. Usually they are right on or -/+1 of each other.


----------



## Yamoks

Trying to upload some photos of my wineador, but they keep showing up sideways. I've tried rotating them in my iPad, but same thing happens when I upload. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Yamoks

Ok I think I solved it. I had to rotate the photos in my iPad edit function and save them, then rotate them back to vertical and save them again.

Here are the pics. I also started a new post where I will detail the build as it progresses.


----------



## splattttttt

that's a nice idea.


----------



## OratorORourke

Isonj said:


> Pics of the wineador thanks to everyone on the forums, I have the 2 shelves at the top which I am utilizing some trays to store the cigars. I have 1,5 lbs of beads at the very bottom and 1 large tube of beads on each shelf. My hygros are out of wack from opening and closing the door to get some pics. Usually they are right on or -/+1 of each other.
> 
> View attachment 44536
> View attachment 44537
> View attachment 44538


Come on, stop teasing me. Give me the unrated version of what's in those drawers. I want cigar p*rn. Yes, shelves are beautiful...now give me the full monty you tease!


----------



## Isonj

Haha, I was to embarrassed because they are not as organized as yours. I will straighten them out and take some pics.


----------



## OratorORourke

Isonj said:


> Haha, I was to embarrassed because they are not as organized as yours. I will straighten them out and take some pics.


Ha, I dressed mine all up like it was picture day at school.


----------



## splattttttt

OratorORourke said:


> Ha, I dressed mine all up like it was picture day at school.


he was just being kind I guess. Knowing how anal you are... You might have had a crampshnide otherwise. Now don't you feel better? Want a nice garaimageas? Here goes...
nutten. My pc must be hacked. MOOKIE1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OratorORourke

splattttttt said:


> he was just being kind I guess. Knowing how anal you are... You might have had a crampshnide otherwise. Now don't you feel better? Want a nice garaimageas? Here goes...
> nutten. My pc must be hacked. MOOKIE1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jack, what the hell?


----------



## splattttttt

OratorORourke said:


> Jack, what the hell?


I was tryin to pay you a sincere compliment, when... mookie1, the recent interweb cookie monster started to cause my screen to flicker; then the monitor started spinning 
:fear: 
Was kinda late though and Sir J Walker Blk was hiitten hard. 
TGIF. All's finally startin to make sense again. Peace!


----------



## ichett

@OratorORourke That's one organized wineador. How often do you reorganize your cigars? or are they always just like that?


----------



## Isonj

Chris -

This should give you an idea of what is in my drawers!


----------



## BlazinBajan

Looking good Jim, nice selection you got there


----------



## TheSmokingGun

Got my drawers in from Forrest. This is a NewAir AW-181E 18 bottle. Wishing I bought the 28 Bottle now, but this will do. It can hold up to 276 Robustos. Only about 192 Churchhills. Got 1 1/2lbs Hertfelt beads and a couple fans in the top pointed up and back at an angle. Found some swimmers earplugs (silicone putty) for the drain hole. Now to fill it up






























.


----------



## TheSmokingGun




----------



## Tag9485

Man looking at these makes me even more anxious to get my drawers in!


----------



## OratorORourke

ichett said:


> @OratorORourke That's one organized wineador. How often do you reorganize your cigars? or are they always just like that?


I try to keep it neat, as much as one can when grabbing a stick to smoke. I will only re-organize when I get a new delivery of over 10-20 sticks. I have some business & personal travel towards the end of this week and I will be taking a ton of sticks with me, which means those drawers will look like a mess. Will need to reorganize upon my return.


----------



## OratorORourke

TheSmokingGun said:


> Got my drawers in from Forrest. This is a NewAir AW-181E 18 bottle. Wishing I bought the 28 Bottle now, but this will do. It can hold up to 276 Robustos. Only about 192 Churchhills. Got 1 1/2lbs Hertfelt beads and a couple fans in the top pointed up and back at an angle. Found some swimmers earplugs (silicone putty) for the drain hole. Now to fill it up
> View attachment 44605
> View attachment 44606
> View attachment 44607
> View attachment 44608
> View attachment 44609
> .


Looks good JD. I wish I sprung for the holes in the back of the drawers. I haven't had a problem with Rh, but it would give me an additional piece of mind.


----------



## OratorORourke

Isonj said:


> Chris -
> 
> This should give you an idea of what is in my drawers!


Looking good Jim! Thanks. I feel satisfied now.


----------



## TheSmokingGun

OratorORourke said:


> Looks good JD. I wish I sprung for the holes in the back of the drawers. I haven't had a problem with Rh, but it would give me an additional piece of mind.


Thanks, my RH has been swinging from 60 to 68. It drops when the unit kicks on, which is a lot, and rises back up to 68 and then it kicks back on and starts the cycle over again. I have a Ranco ETC on it set at 67 with a 3 degree range so it never rises above 70, any cooler than that and it never turns off and the RH stays at 51. I think i didnt season the drawers long enough because my 1.5 lbs of beads starts turning white again in about half a day. I even have a bowl in one of the drawers full of about 6oz of DW. I think i put the sticks in prematurely. Is your unit stable or does it experience RH swings similar to mine? Hopefully when the drawers soak up all the moister they can it will level out:frusty:


----------



## OratorORourke

TheSmokingGun said:


> Is your unit stable or does it experience RH swings similar to mine? Hopefully when the drawers soak up all the moister they can it will level out:frusty:


Mine is stable. I have two 4" tubes standing up on the top shelf and 2lbs of beads in four 1/2lb mesh bags on the bottom of the unit. My bottom is about 67-68% Rh which is a little higher than I want. The middle and the top is at 65% dead even. I plan on relocating one of the 1/2lb mesh bags to the top of the unit as soon as I figure out what I want to lay it in (so it doesn't lay directly on cedar shelf).


----------



## Burtonium

My build, in the seasoning phase at the moment


----------



## Burtonium




----------



## Burtonium




----------



## Burtonium




----------



## Hoosier Daddy

Looks great. Welcome to the wineador club! I love mine and keep it stocked to the brim. Don't know how I'm going to smoke my way through the hundreds that I have when new ones somehow keep coming in. BTW, can I ask where you found the decals?


----------



## ejewell

yeah those decals peaked my interest as well.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Sweet wineadors! Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Burtonium

Hoosier Daddy said:


> Looks great. Welcome to the wineador club! I love mine and keep it stocked to the brim. Don't know how I'm going to smoke my way through the hundreds that I have when new ones somehow keep coming in. BTW, can I ask where you found the decals?


Sorry about the pics, no clue as to why they uploaded sideways, who knows. I got the decal idea simply from the Habanos logo and a typical cuban cigar box. Had my local sign shop do it up with a type of vinyl that is supposed to resemble etched glass, since that was my original plan. But after getting the wine chiller, I didn't want to mess with removing the glass and possibly having leaking issues after, so I opted for the vinyl instead, I'm happy with how it turned out.


----------



## ctoph

Just got my new Cohiba decal!


----------



## c10cko

> Just got my new Cohiba decal!


Sweet


----------



## NYmike106

You guys are making me jealous!


----------



## c10cko

My project is almost complete. Currently seasoning and oast fans to be added shortly.


----------



## mrwakeboarder

Your padron anniversary stash is incredible!!! wow.


----------



## Tag9485

Hey fellas, I gotta question about seasoning these drawers. I know my hygros are calibrated but they're reading about 80%. Went with 4 drawers and a shelf. I've got a sponge saucer combo on each drawer and the shelf for about 4 days now. Refilled the sponges once at day three. What's the deal? That seems pretty dang high to me. When I had my smokes in there before I got the drawers I had to use uncharged KL to get the humidity to drop. How will I know when the drawers are good to put my KL back in so I can get it leveled out? Any help would be appreçiated and apologies if this is in the wrong thread.


----------



## JustinThyme

KL now! Thats a good point to do it actually. Then keep an eye on it and it should come down and stabilize. If it goes down too far just put the DW back in for 24 hours and go again. Assuming you did this with the unit off, keep in mind that the rh is going to drop when you bring the temp down.
There are lots of ongoing wineador builds, check a few of the other threads.

Here are a few in progress in one thread.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/326284-wineador-build.html


----------



## justbrew77

Here's my current set ups


This one is second from the right in that pic after I added the decals. it will hold my liga stash once it's seasoned.


----------



## atsushi

justbrew77 said:


> Here's my current set ups
> 
> 
> This one is second from the right in that pic after I added the decals. it will hold my liga stash once it's seasoned.


Congrats sir, I now feel like a bum!


----------



## mrwakeboarder

which models are those from left to right? I'm interested in building one.


----------



## mrwakeboarder

I'm thinking about building a wineador. What do you guys think about Thermal electric vs. Compressor?


----------



## dgold21

mrwakeboarder said:


> I'm thinking about building a wineador. What do you guys think about Thermal electric vs. Compressor?


Compressor is not a good idea. No reason to ever need the cooling capacity of a compressor...you'd have tremendous RH swings too. Thermoelectric is the way to go.


----------



## JustinThyme

dgold21 said:


> Compressor is not a good idea. No reason to ever need the cooling capacity of a compressor...you'd have tremendous RH swings too. Thermoelectric is the way to go.


+1 on thermoelectric.

The compressor is overkill unless you want to pull it down to 35F. It also pulls too much moisture out, makes more noise, requires more power (900-1200 watts vs 70 watts) and if the refrigeration fails its more cost effective to toss the compressor models and buy a new one where a peltier can be replaced for about $10.


----------



## Favvers

c10cko said:


> My project is almost complete. Currently seasoning and oast fans to be added shortly.
> 
> View attachment 44963
> View attachment 44964


It'll be good to talk to you about these on Friday Craig, very impressive.


----------



## JustinThyme

Here is mine.




























Ill post up more when I get drawers in it.


----------



## szyzk

justbrew77 said:


> Here's my current set ups
> 
> 
> This one is second from the right in that pic after I added the decals. it will hold my liga stash once it's seasoned.


Justin, what model is the one on the far right?


----------



## justbrew77

szyzk said:


> Justin, what model is the one on the far right?


Edgestar 34 bottle dual zone. It's compressor driven but I pulled it out. I connected it up so the lights, gauges and fans still work. It's the same as the liga one. I don't need the cooling in my basement


----------



## dgold21

Shelves and drawers due to be delivered tomorrow, fans and humidification ready to go, hopefully by the end of the weekend I'll finally have some pics to post up here.


----------



## JustinThyme

Shelves and drawers supposed to ship tomorrow. Hopefully I wont be far behind you!


----------



## dgold21

Okay so here's my rig:





































A pound of Heartfelt 65% in the bottom, and two large HBS (Humidity Bead System) units at the top...three 80mm low speed fans (whisper quiet) on a timer to run 10 minutes out of every 30...a Z-Wave temp/RH% sensor that connects to my home automation system, I use this instead of the built-in thermostat to power the cooling on/off as needed, as well as provide me remote monitoring and text alerts if the RH% or temp goes out of whack. And of course, shelves and drawers by Forrest. I will probably order a short drawer for the top now that I have the humi system figured out and set up.

Oh and I have a little tray with some beads in it to collect the condensate...it's sitting on top of a slab of oasis foam in case I don't notice it overfilling, hoping the foam will soak up the overspill.


----------



## dmanuel

Hopefully I will get my drawers/shelves in soon, I think Forrest has had about a week now working on them. Can't wait to get them in!


----------



## boro62

dgold21 said:


> Okay so here's my rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pound of Heartfelt 65% in the bottom, and two large HBS (Humidity Bead System) units at the top...three 80mm low speed fans (whisper quiet) on a timer to run 10 minutes out of every 30...a Z-Wave temp/RH% sensor that connects to my home automation system, I use this instead of the built-in thermostat to power the cooling on/off as needed, as well as provide me remote monitoring and text alerts if the RH% or temp goes out of whack. And of course, shelves and drawers by Forrest. I will probably order a short drawer for the top now that I have the humi system figured out and set up.
> 
> Oh and I have a little tray with some beads in it to collect the condensate...it's sitting on top of a slab of oasis foam in case I don't notice it overfilling, hoping the foam will soak up the overspill.


Just curious big how are you collecting/channeling the condensation?


----------



## JustinThyme

OK Done for now. Serious cigar pRon.

Its all filled up, regulating 68*/65%RH. After I loaded it up had to drop the Tsat to 64* to get 68*.
Modified air flow to direct the output of the TEC down towards the fan box and keep the drawers pulled towards the front. Project for later is to put stops on the backs of the drawer so when pushing them all the way in they rest where I want them to. I found that having them off the back wall helps in air circulation. The condensate basin has 70% crystals in it to catch the condensate and release it back out. 1lb bag of HF 65% beads in the bottom and 2x 1/2lb bags in the top.
After loading the drawers I had to rethink the fan box. So off came the front door and taped over the holes to direct the air out the front then wash it up the door.

Finished results. Ill probably put some sort of decorative decal on the glass but being me, I wont do what others have done although some of the others are VERY cool.
Im estimating around 450-500 sticks in there.


----------



## dgold21

Very nice!

One question...does your TEC fan blow outwards toward the front of the unit? Mine sucks in from the front of the unit and blows onto the TEC sink and disperses around the sides...though it looks exactly like your unit (it's the VT28 in the pics above).


----------



## JustinThyme

dgold21 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> One question...does your TEC fan blow outwards toward the front of the unit? Mine sucks in from the front of the unit and blows onto the TEC sink and disperses around the sides...though it looks exactly like your unit (it's the VT28 in the pics above).


Excellent question!
I thought I had mentioned it earlier, It did in fact operate as you mentioned but I pulled the TEC out and reversed the fan mount to go along with my scheme of circulation. I didn't much care for the original design as it allows for too much re circulation and leaves most of the circulation going on in the top of the box. My theory in making the changes is this will push the cold air down towards the fan box which in turn pushes is back to the front at the bottom of the cooler and washes it back up the front. It gets pulled back for return through the drawers and back up to the top to start all over. Seems to be working as planned, time will be the real test though. If I decided I dont like it or it causes problems its back to the drawing board!

Im actually scheming in my head to redo the entire air delivery by making a plenum that runs the entire lenth top to bottom for both supply and return.


----------



## Gdaddy

Very nice Rob! Humidor looks great and your collection of cigars is first class. Well done!


----------



## Passprotection

Wow Rob that is an awesome looking cooler!


----------



## Hubby

Looking real good guys.... Envoius over here... If I could stop spending money on Cigars I could actually buy my Wineador and shelves and get my stuff out of the Coolidor...!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## .cigardude.

Looks great Rob.


----------



## boro62

loooking good rob! ur tetris skills are a lot better than mine, right now my wineador is a mess


----------



## JustinThyme

Thanks all for the compliments. My tetris skills arent that good LOL. Most everything in there are multiples and just separated by drawer and label. I ordered dividers to go with it but they didnt show with the order. I contacted Forrest and he said they should have been in with the wrapping on the sides of the drawers but they were not and that he would check his bench and get them out in the mail to me. Well that was last Friday and I haven't heard anything back from him since. I ordered one long and one short divider for each drawer knowing I may mix them around a bit where some will have more and some may have none. Ill give it until this Friday to hear something from him as I know he has been busier than a one armed paper hanger with a lot on his mind to boot. If I dont hear anything Ill shoot him another email.


----------



## c10cko

One word.......*BONER!!* :biggrin1:


----------



## boro62

JustinThyme said:


> Thanks all for the compliments. My tetris skills arent that good LOL. Most everything in there are multiples and just separated by drawer and label. I ordered dividers to go with it but they didnt show with the order. I contacted Forrest and he said they should have been in with the wrapping on the sides of the drawers but they were not and that he would check his bench and get them out in the mail to me. Well that was last Friday and I haven't heard anything back from him since. I ordered one long and one short divider for each drawer knowing I may mix them around a bit where some will have more and some may have none. Ill give it until this Friday to hear something from him as I know he has been busier than a one armed paper hanger with a lot on his mind to boot. If I dont hear anything Ill shoot him another email.


I was thinking of just making some dividers myself, I have a bunch of kiln dried spanish cedar planks laying around. But I think if i add the dividers, I wont have enough space. lolz


----------



## JustinThyme

boro62 said:


> I was thinking of just making some dividers myself, I have a bunch of kiln dried spanish cedar planks laying around. But I think if i add the dividers, I wont have enough space. lolz


Yeah the dividers will eat up some space. I dont have any SC laying around and figured I would have the man that made the drawers make the dividers too. They were reasonable at $5/drawer for both dividers. Buying the SC would probably cost me that much.

Im already planning #2 wineador. Its going to be just boxes. That will free up some real estate in this one and offer a little more buffer and I can dump one desktop humi if not two. Im just having issues picking one out. I thought about the 18 bottle newair but then it looks like it wont hold more than 1 box/shelf so Ill probably end up with a duplicate of this one.


----------



## JustinThyme

c10cko said:


> One word.......*BONER!!* :biggrin1:


LOL @c10cko :spank:


----------



## boro62

JustinThyme said:


> Yeah the dividers will eat up some space. I dont have any SC laying around and figured I would have the man that made the drawers make the dividers too. They were reasonable at $5/drawer for both dividers. Buying the SC would probably cost me that much.
> 
> Im already planning #2 wineador. Its going to be just boxes. That will free up some real estate in this one and offer a little more buffer and I can dump one desktop humi if not two. Im just having issues picking one out. I thought about the 18 bottle newair but then it looks like it wont hold more than 1 box/shelf so Ill probably end up with a duplicate of this one.


I love my wineador, but i think my next one will be a nice wooden temp and rh controlled storage. I really want an aristocrat and am trying to think of ways to justify spending money on it haha


----------



## JustinThyme

boro62 said:


> I love my wineador, but i think my next one will be a nice wooden temp and rh controlled storage. I really want an aristocrat and am trying to think of ways to justify spending money on it haha


Im with ya there but no matter how hard I try I just cant justify the expense in my own head. My wife never says a word to me about spending money and I dont think she would if I bought one of those either, she would just call the folks at the local nut house to come get me with a straight jacket. Ill go with the wineadors for now but when my brats are gone we are selling out and moving out of this over priced area and building a new and smaller home with 1 extra bedroom that has a very uncomfortable bed! (that way no one gets the idea they are staying!) Im planning on doing a built in then, not a walk in, ill never need that much storage space. Ive already got ideas in my head to where its totally hidden with the exception of the wood and glass front door and all the cooling will be passive with cabinet within a cabinet and the air between cooled. Ive got plenty of time to plan it out. My youngest wont leave for college for another 8 years.


----------



## boro62

JustinThyme said:


> Im with ya there but no matter how hard I try I just cant justify the expense in my own head. My wife never says a word to me about spending money and I dont think she would if I bought one of those either, she would just call the folks at the local nut house to come get me with a straight jacket. Ill go with the wineadors for now but when my brats are gone we are selling out and moving out of this over priced area and building a new and smaller home with 1 extra bedroom that has a very uncomfortable bed! (that way no one gets the idea they are staying!) Im planning on doing a built in then, not a walk in, ill never need that much storage space. Ive already got ideas in my head to where its totally hidden with the exception of the wood and glass front door and all the cooling will be passive with cabinet within a cabinet and the air between cooled. Ive got plenty of time to plan it out. My youngest wont leave for college for another 8 years.


luckily for me I don't have kids yet...if I ever do have kids, I think my cigar spending will have to be curbed alot.


----------



## JustinThyme

boro62 said:


> luckily for me I don't have kids yet...if I ever do have kids, I think my cigar spending will have to be curbed alot.


Better stock up now for the long haul then!


----------



## brimy623

Gdaddy said:


> Very nice Rob! Humidor looks great and your collection of cigars is first class. Well done!


+1 Rob! Everything looks sweet.


----------



## boro62

JustinThyme said:


> Better stock up now for the long haul then!


that was the plan and then the wineador became over flowing haha.


----------



## JustinThyme

brimy623 said:


> +1 Rob! Everything looks sweet.


Thanks Brian, now to start planning for number two then I'm really calling it quits. Im thinking the same cooler with just shelves for boxes. Overstock has them for $199 ATM with free shipping.


----------



## brimy623

JustinThyme said:


> Thanks Brian, now to start planning for number two then I'm really calling it quits. Im thinking the same cooler with just shelves for boxes. Overstock has them for $199 ATM with free shipping.


I hear you! If the SC drawers help to regulate the Rh like I think they will, I'll probably go up to a 28 myself.


----------



## JustinThyme

I gave the 18 a thought but it looks like you can only get one box per shelf, is that right? The dimensions are not all that different but the 28 will allow for two of most boxes of robustos, belicosos and smaller to fit on one shelf side by side.


----------



## Hubby

Thats what I would like to do.. Have one for singles and another for boxes!


----------



## ejewell

better just get two 28s. trust me.


----------



## boro62

JustinThyme said:


> I gave the 18 a thought but it looks like you can only get one box per shelf, is that right? The dimensions are not all that different but the 28 will allow for two of most boxes of robustos, belicosos and smaller to fit on one shelf side by side.


honestly if i was to do another wineador, it would be at least a 28.


----------



## JustinThyme

Looks like the overwhelming consensus is 28. The price point isnt that much of a difference, like $23 ATM with the overstock price.
On the other side I know you guys would have me buying a 500 bottle unit and filling that monstrosity. I also looked at the double door model, Im thinking its 32 bottle but my concern arose again about will a box fit and if so what are the size restrictions. I guess its time to order up another 28 and be done with procrastination. I know two robusto boxes of 25 will fit side by side in it and even the large boxes will fit but only one wide. I wwould have loved to get one aht I could get both in but the problem is once they get that big they are all compressor cooling models.


----------



## Kane R

JPinDC said:


> Excellent idea!
> 
> My Vino28. Does not work. I replaced the control board and next up one of these days will replace the cooling system. I have a timer set to turn it on for 5 minutes about 10 times per day, which fires up the internal fan.
> 
> The half shelves let me stack two boxes deep, something like this:
> I keep my singles in another humidor now, otherwise it could look like this:


I cant wait till I have saved up enough money to buy another nub. I love them. Just cant put them down on my favorates list because they are to pricey for me haha. It sucks. But dude I love your set up.


----------



## Yambor44

Looks real good Rob! I'm getting all Antsy think of my nuclear bomb coming after seeing all of those fine sticks! Those were the pictures you took just before boxing them up to ship right?


----------



## pippin925

Great setup Rob. :thumb: I see you didn't waste anytime filling it up.


----------



## JustinThyme

Yambor44 said:


> Looks real good Rob! I'm getting all Antsy think of my nuclear bomb coming after seeing all of those fine sticks! Those were the pictures you took just before boxing them up to ship right?


Yep, thats the ones!


----------



## JustinThyme

pippin925 said:


> Great setup Rob. :thumb: I see you didn't waste anytime filling it up.


Thanks Scott, I had enough to fill it before I got the drawers LOL. I made two huge orders in one week that topped it off and more than I could fit. I wish I was in Ocala Fl to see Cleatus crap his drawers when he opens his prize box!

Im gonna have to figure out a way to lock it up before my brother in law comes over and tries to empty the top drawer!


----------



## ShotgunLuckey

You guys make my little coolidor jealous


----------



## boro62

JustinThyme said:


> Looks like the overwhelming consensus is 28. The price point isnt that much of a difference, like $23 ATM with the overstock price.
> On the other side I know you guys would have me buying a 500 bottle unit and filling that monstrosity. I also looked at the double door model, Im thinking its 32 bottle but my concern arose again about will a box fit and if so what are the size restrictions. I guess its time to order up another 28 and be done with procrastination. I know two robusto boxes of 25 will fit side by side in it and even the large boxes will fit but only one wide. I wwould have loved to get one aht I could get both in but the problem is once they get that big they are all compressor cooling models.


hey rob I came up with a better idea for you. Its a vinotemp, but you should get this. Vinotemp 440

that should hold you over for a few months. :dance:


----------



## JustinThyme

boro62 said:


> hey rob I came up with a better idea for you. Its a vinotemp, but you should get this. Vinotemp 440
> 
> that should hold you over for a few months. :dance:


You make fun with it, I actually considered a similar one for $500 I saw on craigs list think Ill never need another. If it wasn't compressor driven Id be all over it.

Vinocraft wine cellar/refrigerator/cooler


----------



## Kane R

JustinThyme said:


> You make fun with it, I actually considered a similar one for $500 I saw on craigs list think Ill never need another. If it wasn't compressor driven Id be all over it.


Wow you guys have loads of money . 5k haha My truck is worth less then that now.


----------



## JustinThyme

Kane R said:


> Wow you guys have loads of money . 5k haha My truck is worth less then that now.


Its called educated and well matured with a sense of financial responsibility and security. Back when I was a young buck with pictures of my tongue hanging out posted on the walls in the men's room at truck stops by my buddies (couldn't post them on the internet, there was no such thing yet) and hair to my ass I couldn't even afford a decent cigar, let alone anything to put it in or a truck. Then I woke up, put my tongue back in my yap and got my act together. 30+ years later..........

What did the big toe say to the little toe?
Don't worry little piggy, you'll grow up some day.


----------



## Kane R

Thanks man. I am going to police academy and I hope that helps out with it a little bit. I guess it all comes with time. 
I'm only 20 haha.


----------



## JustinThyme

Kane R said:


> Thanks man. I am going to police academy and I hope that helps out with it a little bit. I guess it all comes with time.
> I'm only 20 haha.


No offense Kane, kinda figured that out from post no 1.
Enjoy your youth while you still can!

There is some truth in the old adage....
The only difference between men and boys is the price of their toys.


----------



## Yambor44

JustinThyme said:


> No offense Kane, kinda figured that out from post no 1.
> Enjoy your youth while you still can!
> 
> There is some truth in the old adage....
> *The only difference between men and boys is the price of their toys.*


Ain't it the truth, ain't it the truth.....


----------



## waltah

Take my word for it, Cleatus......take the box in the bathroom to open


JustinThyme said:


> Thanks Scott, I had enough to fill it before I got the drawers LOL. I made two huge orders in one week that topped it off and more than I could fit. I wish I was in Ocala Fl to see Cleatus crap his drawers when he opens his prize box!
> 
> Im gonna have to figure out a way to lock it up before my brother in law comes over and tries to empty the top drawer!


----------



## Yambor44

waltah said:


> Take my word for it, Cleatus......take the box in the bathroom to open


You're killing me man! They had BETTER let me have my package when I go down to the PO tomorrow! :boxing:


----------



## JustinThyme

Dont open at PO!

Fair Warning!


----------



## Yambor44

Man, all thess damn rules..."don't open at the PO".... "make sure you open them in the bathroom".... How about this: I will open them.... in the bathroom... at the post office.... (is it okay to say damn?)....


----------



## JustinThyme

If you want to stink up their bathroom from crapping your pants then go for it. 
Just trying to save you some public embarrassment and a squishy feeling in your drawers!


----------



## JustinThyme

boro62 said:


> hey rob I came up with a better idea for you. Its a vinotemp, but you should get this. Vinotemp 440
> 
> that should hold you over for a few months. :dance:


OK I changed my mind, heres the ticket

EuroCave Performance 283 Triple Elite Wine Cellar (Multi-Temp) (Natural Varnished - Glass Door) - Wine Enthusiast

Especially after I got the pop up with $15 off my order woooooo hoooo!


----------



## brimy623

JustinThyme said:


> Especially after I got the pop up with $15 off my order woooooo hoooo!


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Yambor44

Can you snag me one Rob while you're at it? I'll pay ya back...:boink:


----------



## JustinThyme

Yambor44 said:


> Can you snag me one Rob while you're at it? I'll pay ya back...:boink:


Sure thing, would you like me to stock it with stogies too?


----------



## Yambor44

JustinThyme said:


> Sure thing, would you like me to stock it with stogies too?


Oh.....why thank you kind sir.


----------



## Yambor44

I posted some pics over where Rob sent me the tracking number.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-discussion/328131-why-never-use-fedex-ground-3.html


----------



## Yambor44

Well, got my drawers in and they were perfect. From everything I have read and seen on this site I expected as much. I got them in and wiped them down with some DW then placed in two coolers for 36 hours. RH set at 69%.

Loaded them into the wine cooler and then loaded up the drawers with my cigars. Thought I had too many but turns out now I have room for more! One whole drawer empty on one drawer with only 24 sticks in it (Rob's BOMB)!

Sad thing is, I have been hearing a hissing sound that comes and goes. did a little research and found that it is sometimes accompanied by a ticking or clicking sound as well but only when the "compressor" or fans are nor coming on. Last night I noticed the hissing sound was now indeed accompanied by a slight ticking noise. I decided to unplug the unit and let it sit overnight. This morning I plugged it back in and only clicking. NO fans. Nothing but the readout on the front.

It clicked and ticked and the little red light next to the green one in the back would slightly flicker with each tick. After a few minutes of this the fans turned on as normal and the clicking stopped. Yay!!! Wait....a couple minutes later, no fans, ticking/clicking back. :frusty:

Another couple of minutes and the fans are back on as normal trying to cool the unit. "Oh please, come on baby!" ray:

I just went to check on it. same thing. Off and on. Then I realized: when the unit loses power via unplugging or power outage, it always defaults to it's lowest setting of 54º (I think its 54) and starts running like a bat outta hell till it gets there (which is never) or until I discover this (when we have a power outage while no one is home) and bump it up until the compressor shuts off. Not doing that. :fear:

Sooooooo. I will try and get in touch with Vinotemp tomorrow and see if they can sell me some parts to fix it. I think I bought this at Lowes but haven't seen one in a while. Worst case scenario I will have to buy another unit. Hate to do but now that I have these beautiful drawers from Forrest, I have to as i am sure they won't fit in any other unit. 

Anyone else have any thoughts let me know. I am getting some pictures ready and will post them shortly.

You would know this particular model is $449 on Amazon as compared to others which are much less.


----------



## Yambor44

Here is the now infamous Home Depot box! 









Wrapped nice and tight. Packed with peanuts very well.









Checking the fitment









More to come....


----------



## Yambor44

Thought I'd post this in case it was a sign of something. Probably just condensate. 









Wiped her down a little and added some beads over the hole. Removed tape from before.









Both coolers reading 69% RH after 36 hours. The ambient temp of 72º inside the cooler as well. This cooler is sitting in my bedroom which is where the Wineador is sitting as well. Maybe I should be in such a rush to replace the unit with winter coming on??? I'd rather the temp be 70 or below, but not the end of the world right?









Ended up removing the last wine rack and wine at the top to give the shelf some room for a box of Man O War Ruination.


















A little too tight with the rack in at the top.









Bottom drawer and working up...









Sorry about the blurry picture. Didn't notice it on my phone. I learned after loading this drawer to turn the foot toward the wall as some of the points on the cap would slide into the vent holes I ordered for the sides.









Damn. Another blurry picture! Again, my apologies. I have since removed the VSG's from the small box and placed them directly into the drawer for better ventilation.









Rob's drawer...









Then one empty at the top!! I placed the Man O War box on the shelf. You can make out in this picture.


----------



## JustinThyme

Looking good Cleatus!
I feel special having a dedicated drawer in your wineador!


----------



## Yambor44

Just got off the phone with VinoTemp tech support. Amanda was most helpful and went a little above and beyond in my opinion! The hissing has gotten worse. So much so that I unplugged the unit Sunday night as it is in my bedroom. Next morning temps had risen only 2 and 3º so I plugged it back in. Then....it starts clicking and ticking and nothing else. Finally the fans come on, etc etc and so on and so on. 

From some research I learned that most of these problems are control board/capacitor related. I called VT customer service and after some questions regarding the unit itself (serial number, model number, symptoms) I placed an order online, while she waited on the phone, for a new control board ($47 + $15 for shipping). She put me on hold, found the order so she can add the factory model number to it (she thought it was supposed to ask me for it while ordering online).

So HOPEFULLY my unit will hold out spitting and sputtering until the new board arrives and I can change it out. I will try and report back here once that happens!


----------



## JustinThyme

Sorry to hear of the untimely death of your cooler. Hopefully the control board works out. There's really not much to them. Control board, Tstat, peltier, fan.


----------



## Yambor44

Yeah me too. The fans seem to be working. The unit is cooling. The digi readout works. I sure hope this does it. I could only find ONE on Amazon, etc yesterday and it was $450+ shopping!


----------



## Yambor44

Oh yeah, here's my bottom drawer with the sticks turned the "right" way now and the box removed.


----------



## JustinThyme

Practicing those Tetris skills?
Yeah Im still on the fence with number two. I started to jump on another just like the one I have but then saw a dual zone Koldfront 32 bottle that looks much more practical for boxes. Im afraid that with Vinotemp you are paying a good bit for the name. The components are all the same.

The Koldfront Im eyeballing already has wooden racks so I wont have to worry about ordering more and waiting forever. (still dont have my divders yet after several emails, none after the first have been answered!) No they are not SC but the cigar boxes going in it are. Looks like the divider between comparments can be removed easily if desired.

Amazon.com: Koldfront 32 Bottle Free Standing Dual Zone Wine Cooler - Black and Stainless Steel: Appliances


----------



## Yambor44

Looks nice. I didn't get my dividers yet either. I sent an email but haven't heard back yet. I figure he's got to be super swamped with all the craziness in his life lately. Not worried about it as I only ordered 2. Can surely get by without them. 

So with the two zones, what's your thinking?


----------



## JustinThyme

Wasnt concerned about the two zones as much as the space. If I can get it opened up to one zone and two TECs serving it with circulation on the top and bottom I wont have to add additional fans. Two Tecs will cool it faster than one meaning less condensation as well.


----------



## dgold21

All full...time to get another one...


----------



## JustinThyme

dgold21 said:


> All full...time to get another one...


Right there with ya brother. Im full and have all other humis full and a 100 qt cooler about half full of boxes and coffins. I've cut myself off and now from buying and on the hunt for another wine cooler. One just like yours popped up on craigs list for $150 and Ive already emailed the seller. If I cant get it then Ill look for a little while longer then I'm gonna go ahead and jump on the Koldfront 32 bottle dual zone.


----------



## Yamoks

I had the problem of my Newair defaulting to 55 deg following a power flicker. First time it happened I was gone for the weekend, came home and the RH had dropped significantly due to the colder temps. I hand an old computer UPS laying around. Problem solved, at least for power flickers or short duration outages.


----------



## dgold21

Yamoks said:


> I had the problem of my Newair defaulting to 55 deg following a power flicker. First time it happened I was gone for the weekend, came home and the RH had dropped significantly due to the colder temps. I hand an old computer UPS laying around. Problem solved, at least for power flickers or short duration outages.


I used to have that problem...solved it with external temp control, using a remote sensor inside, cycles the power to the whole unit to maintain temp.


----------



## dmanuel

Just received my tracking number from Forrest. However, I also just finished seasoning my trays and based off of what I still have to fit in there I think I already need a second unit!


----------



## JustinThyme

No you dont need a second unit, you just need to send out about half of those sticks to your BOTL's and quit hoarding!

You will find that you can fit far more in the drawers. Those trays are good for two deep but the drawers are good for 3 deep. Just the full width gives you 20 more sticks per drawer then the full depth adds more than that.

With most of my stash being robustos and belicosos Ive averaged about 100 sticks/drawer. Ive got every bit of 500 sticks in mine. From looking at your current set up Im guessing you have about half that.


----------



## brimy623

JustinThyme said:


> No you dont need a second unit, you just need to send out about half of those sticks to your BOTL's and quit hoarding!


LOL
I'll gladly take a few off your hands!


----------



## dmanuel

JustinThyme said:


> No you dont need a second unit, you just need to send out about half of those sticks to your BOTL's and quit hoarding!


That is kind of the plan. I just pick up a box when I see them, and here recently I've seen them faster then I can smoke them. In fact, one of each type and a couple of others are about to go out in a package to a BOTL.



JustinThyme said:


> You will find that you can fit far more in the drawers. Those trays are good for two deep but the drawers are good for 3 deep. Just the full width gives you 20 more sticks per drawer then the full depth adds more than that.
> 
> With most of my stash being robustos and belicosos Ive averaged about 100 sticks/drawer. Ive got every bit of 500 sticks in mine. From looking at your current set up Im guessing you have about half that.


Awesome! Unfortunately I have another 250ct humidor and a 50ct humidor to empty out yet, so another wineador is still in my future I think.



brimy623 said:


> LOL
> I'll gladly take a few off your hands!


PM Sent


----------



## Yambor44

Man...where do i find the Lima Privadas for sale? Based on reviews and looks they seem like a stick I just have to try.


----------



## dmanuel

Yambor44 said:


> Man...where do i find the Lima Privadas for sale? Based on reviews and looks they seem like a stick I just have to try.


I google "Liga Privada Feral Flying Pig In Stock" about once a week for 30 minutes. I don't know if I have just had good luck or if I just spend more time to go deeper than most people.

Just started seasoning ...


----------



## brimy623

dmanuel said:


> I google "Liga Privada Feral Flying Pig In Stock" about once a week for 30 minutes. I don't know if I have just had good luck or if I just spend more time to go deeper than most people.
> 
> Just started seasoning ...


Looking good!!


----------



## felker14

Looking good. Very nice Liga Privada selection. The No 9 is my favorite cigar. I think a wineador is in my future.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy

Looks really good Brian. You're going to love your wineador. Mine's been going strong for a year and a half and I am as satisfied now as I was the day I set it up. It's like having your own little cigar shop in your home. Enjoy!


----------



## ROCarson

Finally got the window done, so my wineador is now complete!


----------



## pippin925

Looking good roger! That window looks great.


----------



## Hiroshiro

dmanuel said:


> Just received my tracking number from Forrest. However, I also just finished seasoning my trays and based off of what I still have to fit in there I think I already need a second unit!


Which cooler are are you using there?


----------



## dmanuel

Hiroshiro said:


> Which cooler are are you using there?


Newair 281-E


----------



## splattttttt

Hiroshiro said:


> Which cooler are are you using there?


there was a cooler there?


----------



## ejewell

Got my second wineador today. Gonna use them to make a desk. I'm impatient so I had about 3 hours to work on the plastic smell with tons of cedar, then put in seasoned drawers and a few sealed boxes. They'll both look like the one on the right eventually.

:smoke:


----------



## JustinThyme

Which LP pigs are those in the bottom of the frame left and right in the last pic? You need to send them back to get a refund, they have hair growing out of them!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

ejewell said:


> Got my second wineador today. Gonna use them to make a desk. I'm impatient so I had about 3 hours to work on the plastic smell with tons of cedar, then put in seasoned drawers and a few sealed boxes. They'll both look like the one on the right eventually.
> 
> :smoke:


Man what a great idea using the two coolers to make a desk! I have been searching for the perfect desk for my home office and if I was a collector this would be the a winner.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

JustinThyme said:


> Which LP pigs are those in the bottom of the frame left and right in the last pic? You need to send them back to get a refund, they have hair growing out of them!


I'm a little slow this morning, but just got it. Good one!


----------



## ejewell

JustinThyme said:


> Which LP pigs are those in the bottom of the frame left and right in the last pic? You need to send them back to get a refund, they have hair growing out of them!


Yeah, I've had those piggies a while and they haven't been well taken care of. haha.


----------



## AndyJCL

Here's what mine look like. Still waiting for more drawers since I'm pretty much out of space


----------



## Bondo 440

Andy and David, nice work. 
Looking good ! :tu:


----------



## Cardinal

Finally got it all set up how I want it. Nabbed on Craigslist cheap, and yes it's a compressor but I never planned on running it. We keep the house pretty cool anyway, and my office is one of the coolest rooms in the house for whatever reason so I'm not concerned much about temp.

Maybe one day I'll get a thermoelectric and some nice drawers from Forest, but in the meantime here's my ~$120 total set up including kitty litter and the little cedar drawers which fit in perfectly 2 per shelf.


----------



## brimy623

@Cardinal
Awesome Tim!!
Looks like those trays were made for it.


----------



## liquidicem

@Cardinal 
That looks great. Did those shelves come with it?


----------



## Cardinal

@brimy623 - thanks Brian, I know there's no functional difference than my tupperdors but I really like looking at this one :dance:



liquidicem said:


> @Cardinal
> That looks great. Did those shelves come with it?


Yes, I just set the cedar drawers on the existing shelves, which are wire with that wood face you can in the pics.


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> @brimy623 - thanks Brian, I know there's no functional difference than my tupperdors but I really like looking at this one :dance:


I hear you! Unfortunately, I went with a smaller unit (12 btl) and it has made it hard to find trays & Forrest is so busy taking care of other S/BOTL's that I haven't been able to get any drawers/shelves.
I'm using tupperware inside of my. I have to turn my unit on.


----------



## bogiestogie

My baby was just loaded up!


----------



## splattttttt

proof that's not always what's on the outside that counts> Nice stash...


----------



## smitty8202

Wow you guys have some nice wineadors. @dmanuel that is a nice lp stash i would be willing to take some of those off your hands.


----------



## zoey

I srsly need to find a way to upgrade my BOTL status....I just got a tear in my eye from looking at all those Liga Priv. and the Feral Pig....need a tissue...


----------



## zoey

What are the arturo fuente with the black cap? Also this is borderline cigar pron!



bogiestogie said:


> My baby was just loaded up!


----------



## bogiestogie

858 sungrowns


----------



## zoey

Went to the devil site and put a bid in on 5 of them!


----------



## Gerace716

Awesome pics. Can't wait to get mine going! Don't currently have the room to buy as many as I'd like so a wineador is perfect solution.


----------



## pawo

edit: nvm guess I cant post pics yet


----------



## elricfate

View attachment 47940

View attachment 47941


No pics of the inside yet, she's still seasoning.


----------



## Gerace716

Just got it holding perfect around 65/68 just waiting on my drawers so I can really load it up!


----------



## pawo

pawo said:


> edit: nvm guess I cant post pics yet


looks like the pic went through... that's just a progress pic. I order some trays from Forrest but fedex delivered them to the wrong address :/ so this is just a temporary setup


----------



## huskers

pawo said:


> edit: nvm guess I cant post pics yet


That's a cute wineador man.


----------



## pawo

huskers said:


> That's a cute wineador man.


thanks lol, it's just the right size to keep me from spending way too much money. I'm still new to cigars so I'm happy with the capacity (for now). Then again I went from smoking my first cigar -> travel humidor -> tupperdor -> wineador in 2 months, so who knows... I'm planning on just putting basic trays in it, instead of fancy shelves/drawers to make it easier to upgrade from if I ever get to that point.

the front of it is a semi transparent/dark/reflective surface all in one, it looks really nice in person.


----------



## FlipMo

I recently posted pics of my new wineador but unfortunately I am unable to post any more pics due to some pic quota (I'll have to fix it somehow), but in the meantime if anyone wants to see the build pics and stash, here's the link to the thread...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cussion/332111-whynter-28-wineador-build.html


----------



## Smokin'Joe

Here's some of mine!


----------



## Merovius

Awesome wineadors guys. Im pretty close to pulling the trigger on one of these and was looking at the New Air 280E. But Im curious as to how airtight they are. I understand that it has a small drain at the bottom, what do you guys do to plug that up? Also, is an active humidifier a good idea or will a few pounds of Heartfelt beads work well?

Any feedback is appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## elricfate

Merovius said:


> Awesome wineadors guys. Im pretty close to pulling the trigger on one of these and was looking at the New Air 280E. But Im curious as to how airtight they are. I understand that it has a small drain at the bottom, what do you guys do to plug that up? Also, is an active humidifier a good idea or will a few pounds of Heartfelt beads work well?
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated, thanks in advance!


The drain can be plugged using a little stopper, a piece of black tape (how I did it), some silicone, etc. They're extremely airtight when that's done.

Active humidification will work but beads work just as well, especially with it being a closed system.


----------



## FlipMo

I read somewhere that you dont have to plug/tape up the drainage hole and it will work fine. I havent plugged or taped up the hole in my wineador and havent had any issues yet *knock on wood*, but then again I've only had my wineador for a month now and its holding steady at 65% RH (give or take a couple of degrees). If come Spring/Summer theres a drastic change in the RH or Temp, I'll tape up the drainage hole and see if that does anything, but right now I dont see the need to cover up the drainage hole.


----------



## JustinThyme

Merovius said:


> Awesome wineadors guys. Im pretty close to pulling the trigger on one of these and was looking at the New Air 280E. But Im curious as to how airtight they are. I understand that it has a small drain at the bottom, what do you guys do to plug that up? Also, is an active humidifier a good idea or will a few pounds of Heartfelt beads work well?
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated, thanks in advance!





FlipMo said:


> I read somewhere that you dont have to plug/tape up the drainage hole and it will work fine. I havent plugged or taped up the hole in my wineador and havent had any issues yet *knock on wood*, but then again I've only had my wineador for a month now and its holding steady at 65% RH (give or take a couple of degrees). If come Spring/Summer theres a drastic change in the RH or Temp, I'll tape up the drainage hole and see if that does anything, but right now I dont see the need to cover up the drainage hole.


My drain isnt plugged. Instead I have a small nylon stocking with a few ounces of 70% xikar crystals taped into the condensate basin with gorilla tape. The idea is for the 70% crystals to catch any condensate and release it right back out as the real humidification media is 2 lbs of HF beads. Im using the drain hole for a wiring chase to feed the circulating fan in the bottom. You dont need an active humidifier....well except in extreme circumstances. I have seen a few having issues keeping their RH up because the TEC is running all the time due to high temp differential. They all have high ambients where they are storing, like 85-90F and the TEC cant cover the spread effciently. So long as you are <15F from the target, more desirably <10F you wont have that issue.

Here is mine
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-pic-your-wineador-thread-29.html#post3890741


----------



## elricfate

Wineador has been a solid 66% humidity for a long while now with (2lbs) Heartfelt in the tray I had Forrest make and two 8oz bags HCM beads (top and middle drawer). I don't have a circulating humidity system in place yet, but from the measurements I am taking at different levels, there doesn't appear to be a huge need for one yet... I might need to only run it once or twice a day for a few minutes when I finally do build one. Also, no lighting installed yet. I'm taking turns between this and outfitting my very large new safe with goodies.

Here's a picture of the stash as it stands. I still need more to fill it up though.

Shelf:









First drawer:









Second drawer:









Third drawer:









Fourth drawer:









Fifth drawer:


----------



## ejewell

@elricfate

As you stated already, FILL ER UP! :smoke:


----------



## Sixspeedsam

I pulled the old I ruined my cheap humidor with aquarium sealant trick with the wife last night. She shocked me by asking how much one of those damn wine humidor thing a ma jiggies I keep harping on about cost. I told her with a desperate look in my eyes. She blinked. Said yes. I thanked the man upstairs for bringing this woman into my life. 

Now I'm on the hunt, and come to find out Newair makes an OEM Winador. Seems like I could hunt around and build one myself piece by piece, or try and find one of those in stock. Assuming it's the same thing? Read the shelves are made by Forrest... and I'm guessing I could always buy an extra drawer if needed? Damn slippery slope.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Oops double post


----------



## hott wheellzz

Here is what I got so far. Hopefully one day I can get this thing full with some good sticks, but I guess its not such a bad stash for being a full time student! I have the sticks I like in the boxes, I've got my ligas on the top right behind the the blurred box and a couple others I like in the AF box. The singles on the bottom are the bargain sticks I have to give my college friends eho who want to smoke but don't really even like cigars 

Plus the random thompson eperador stick on. The bottom for fun


----------



## ejewell

hott wheellzz said:


> Here is what I got so far. Hopefully one day I can get this thing full with some good sticks, but I guess its not such a bad stash for being a full time student! I have the sticks I like in the boxes, I've got my ligas on the top right behind the the blurred box and a couple others I like in the AF box. The singles on the bottom are the bargain sticks I have to give my college friends eho who want to smoke but don't really even like cigars
> 
> Plus the random thompson eperador stick on. The bottom for fun


I would say if those blurred boxes are full, then that's not too bad my friend. lol. Everyone has their own level of 'awesome'

Hell even if they're not full and have other cigars in them it is still a solid stash.


----------



## hott wheellzz

ejewell said:


> I would say if those blurred boxes are full, then that's not too bad my friend. lol. Everyone has their own level of 'awesome'
> 
> Hell even if they're not full and have other cigars in them it is still a solid stash.


Yeah I guess its not too bad, the 50 cab is full and two of the others are still full to. But im trying to let them age, it's hard to look at them everyday and not smoke em.

I think if I end up getting some drawers it will make it seem a little more full


----------



## maddevildog

i have never heard of these until join this site, I have to look into this.


----------



## FlipMo

maddevildog said:


> i have never heard of these until join this site, I have to look into this.


Do it! Don't think about it... just do it. You'll be glad you did. I'm so glad I did. Couldn't be any happier with my http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cussion/332111-whynter-28-wineador-build.html


----------



## falconman515

Well I started this thread and realized all mine got removed since I was using ImageShack and they are all gone since it's a paid site now.

Got a couple of the old pics posted on a different picture hosting website and wanted to throw them back up again!

It's not ANYWHERE near as full as it was before AT ALL ... but still looks good as long as you don't open it and see all the empty trays 

*Here she is ...........*


----------



## MDSPHOTO

falconman515 said:


> Well I started this thread and realized all mine got removed since I was using ImageShack and they are all gone since it's a paid site now.
> 
> Got a couple of the old pics posted on a different picture hosting website and wanted to throw them back up again!
> 
> It's not ANYWHERE near as full as it was before AT ALL ... but still looks good as long as you don't open it and see all the empty trays
> 
> *Here she is ...........*


She's a beaut! I don't think I've see one with 7-drawers before, what are you using for humidity and where is it in your set-up?


----------



## falconman515

MDSPHOTO said:


> She's a beaut! I don't think I've see one with 7-drawers before, what are you using for humidity and where is it in your set-up?


I am using plastic trays in the back on 3 of the shelves (bottom, middle and top) ... each tray is holding a large back of KL. I think most of the pics in this thread still work ... you can see this in the first few pages of my Build Thread Here .... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-newair-aw-280e-28-bottle-wineador-build.html

I have never had RH issues for a few years no but all the sudden this year I can't keep the RH above 60 right now for some reason .. makes no sense. I re-closed the drip hold as well and now I am getting WAY more condensation then I have ever got before ... it's weird.

May have to look at running that condensation into one of the KL trays now since it's starting to pool up on the bottom of my cooler .... crazy how I have ran it like this for a few years no but all the sudden this year it is condensating Tons and also not holding humidity very well.

But anyway that's what I am using and it has worked like a dream for years now .... I will update if I get this current RH and drip issue all worked out.


----------



## maddevildog

Here is mine, 65% beads and this baby is rock solid for my liking.

Sensor 4 is in a empty humidor, not in this wineador.


The small sealed box on top of the Pigs are A's






Oh yeah.....


Very pretty....


My favorite drawer.......


The keeper of everything......


----------



## falconman515

*VERY NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!* :tu

Those Liga Drawers make me miss all of mine! 

Excellent set-up and stash brother


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Great set-up very clean!


----------



## Lrbergin

Finally got mine all put to together and seasoned. Had a guy from another board build the drawers for me (he doesn't want to do it again) and they came out fantastic. Screwed the bottoms in so they could be easily converted to shelves if I wanted to in the future. Getting one more drawer from him to finish it off but here she is.


----------



## elricfate

That looks like you might have some airflow problems in the future... The backs of most drawers have a slot for air.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Those drawers look great, very nice craftsmanship, but that stash, now that is a thing of beauty!


----------



## brimy623

MDSPHOTO said:


> Those drawers look great, very nice craftsmanship, but that stash, now that is a thing of beauty!


The drawers do look nice & solid!!
All the joints look tight, well fitted.

& that stash is pretty!!


----------



## Lrbergin

elricfate said:


> That looks like you might have some airflow problems in the future... The backs of most drawers have a slot for air.


I had them left solid, but you are right, it may be an issue. I'll drill vent holes in them if needs be.


----------



## atbat82

That's gorgeous. I'm extremely jealous! What a fantastic setup and even better selection to choose from!! Congrats!


----------



## elricfate

Lrbergin said:


> I had them left solid, but you are right, it may be an issue. I'll drill vent holes in them if needs be.


Good idea. Otherwise they look excellent, nice and tight. Good attention to detail, and a good collection.


----------



## StogieNinja

Lrbergin said:


> I had them left solid, but you are right, it may be an issue. I'll drill vent holes in them if needs be.


No issue. There's plenty of airflow just from opening the door. The drawers aren't airtight, and have slots in the bottom as well.


----------



## Lrbergin

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> No issue. There's plenty of airflow just from opening the door. The drawers aren't airtight, and have slots in the bottom as well.


That was my thought as well initially and figured I could always put holes in them later if needs be. Thanks Derek.


----------



## elricfate

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> No issue. There's plenty of airflow just from opening the door. The drawers aren't airtight, and have slots in the bottom as well.


In a humidor, or heck, even a coolidor, this is often true. However in the 28 bottle (or larger) wineadors, this can become problematic due to the amount of vertical space. This already causes a problem with a higher humidity at one part of the humidor versus a lower humidity in another part. Since we're talking relative humidity (saturation of solution) rather than absolute humidity, it's going to be higher at the top than at the bottom (even by the humidification element in use).

Quite often what you'll see is, while there is some minute space between drawers, if you have a full drawer of anything that space is all you get since you're covering the lower slats, retarding the movement of air between layers. This makes for an untenable airflow situation in most cases. The lack of anything but that small gap between drawers could be a cause for concern within the drawers themselves, to a degree, as it creates a sort of mini-environment where the RH can vary from drawer to drawer.

The only reason I suggested that there needs to be somewhere additional for the air to vent is from experience, at this point. I can also tell you that even with the back-slats in the drawers open, there will still be a variable RH between the top and bottom of your wineador (even with the internal fan+heatsink combo running) -- so I added a scheduled snail fan to move air between layers/drawers at certain times. This way it doesn't heat the air, which is then cooled again and creates condensation, etc. (this is a specific problem in mine only because I also run the cooling unit 24/7).

Now, while opening the doors will cause an environmental draw between drawers and layers within the wineador itself, unless you're doing it, on par of potentially, 4-5 times a day, you're not really balancing the RH well enough, and if you're doing it that often you're also shocking your environment constantly. Not to get off on a tangent or anything, I just wanted to give you the potential warnings that I've learned via experimentation with my own setup.


----------



## StogieNinja

I think what your experiencing is probably related more to the fact that you're running the cooler all day. I don't turn my wineadors on, and they maintain a stable rH from top to bottom. 

Unless the drawers were solid on all sides and fit tightly enough together to seal each drawer, the rH is going to acclimate itself throughout the wineador, just like it does in larger 128qt coolidors, and inside sealed cigar boxes. There may be a slight difference between top and bottom, but the problem of vertical difference isn't due to a lack of airflow, and adding holes in the back isn't going to make any real difference, as you've seen in your own humidor. 

Opening the door once every couple days is enough to provide fresh air flow.


----------



## StogieNinja

I think what your experiencing is probably related more to the fact that you're running the cooler all day. I don't turn my wineadors on, and they maintain a stable rH from top to bottom. 

Unless the drawers were solid on all sides and fit tightly enough together to seal each drawer, the rH is going to acclimate itself throughout the wineador, just like it does in larger 128qt coolidors, and inside sealed cigar boxes. There may be a slight difference between top and bottom, but the problem of vertical difference isn't due to a lack of airflow, and adding holes in the back isn't going to make any real difference, as you've seen in your own humidor. 

Opening the door once every couple days is enough to provide fresh air flow.


----------



## elricfate

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I think what your experiencing is probably related more to the fact that you're running the cooler all day. I don't turn my wineadors on, and they maintain a stable rH from top to bottom.
> 
> Unless the drawers were solid on all sides and fit tightly enough together to seal each drawer, the rH is going to acclimate itself throughout the wineador, just like it does in larger 128qt coolidors, and inside sealed cigar boxes. There may be a slight difference between top and bottom, but the problem of vertical difference isn't due to a lack of airflow, and adding holes in the back isn't going to make any real difference, as you've seen in your own humidor.
> 
> Opening the door once every couple days is enough to provide fresh air flow.


You're confusing two different situations.

I have ambient RH fluctuations without the cooler running, between layers, that has been resolved by running a scheduled internal fan to move the air at determined intervals.

If I run the fan all the time, it heats the air, which causes issues with condensate building up.

I now run the cooler all the time for the temp fluctuations to be controlled since I don't keep a set temperature in my home at all times, but I also run a scheduled service on the fan.

Sorry if I confused you.


----------



## elricfate

elricfate said:


> You're confusing two different situations.
> 
> I have ambient RH fluctuations without the cooler running, between layers, that has been resolved by running a scheduled internal fan to move the air at determined intervals.
> 
> If I run the fan all the time, it heats the air, which causes issues with condensate building up.
> 
> I now run the cooler all the time for the temp fluctuations to be controlled since I don't keep a set temperature in my home at all times, but I also run a scheduled service on the fan.
> 
> Sorry if I confused you.


Besides, none of this matters. Each environment is different. He'll figure it out or he won't, but saying "you don't need to do that" to my "you could potentially find issues here, here, and here" just seems like nullification of actual concerns from one BOTL who has a setup similar to another BOTL.

Either way, I'm done.


----------



## Lrbergin

I do have a vertical variation in my Rh as it stands now and I knew from previous builds by others that this might be an issue. It's actually what I wanted to happen though. I prefer my habanos at a lower rh so if I can keep the top around 60 and the bottom around 64 I'll be a happy man. Honestly I appreciate the information though.


----------



## ejewell

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I think what your experiencing is probably related more to the fact that you're running the cooler all day. I don't turn my wineadors on, and they maintain a stable rH from top to bottom.
> 
> Unless the drawers were solid on all sides and fit tightly enough together to seal each drawer, the rH is going to acclimate itself throughout the wineador, just like it does in larger 128qt coolidors, and inside sealed cigar boxes. There may be a slight difference between top and bottom, but the problem of vertical difference isn't due to a lack of airflow, and adding holes in the back isn't going to make any real difference, as you've seen in your own humidor.
> 
> Opening the door once every couple days is enough to provide fresh air flow.





elricfate said:


> Besides, none of this matters. Each environment is different. He'll figure it out or he won't, but saying "you don't need to do that" to my "you could potentially find issues here, here, and here" just seems like nullification of actual concerns from one BOTL who has a setup similar to another BOTL.
> 
> Either way, I'm done.





Lrbergin said:


> I do have a vertical variation in my Rh as it stands now and I knew from previous builds by others that this might be an issue. It's actually what I wanted to happen though. I prefer my habanos at a lower rh so if I can keep the top around 60 and the bottom around 64 I'll be a happy man. Honestly I appreciate the information though.


I would say everyone could be right in this situation, We're all in different areas of the US so ambient conditions of our living area makes a difference. I'd say, sure, you want more air flow on your NCs. But I remember an ol' BOTL bamadoc who had a humi the size of two walk in fridges stocked to the brim with Habanos boxes. CC vs NC storage are two different animals IMO and I think Luke's primary focus is on his CCs.  Air flow is less of a concern I'd say as long as you keep overall temp/RH down to prevent beetles and mold.

You two gents were just looking out for his best interests and that's the important aspect that needs to be illuminated here.  As far as I've seen you are all great BOTLs providing great info to the new guys as well as excellent deals in the WTS section.


----------



## NorCalJaybird

Lrbergin said:


> Finally got mine all put to together and seasoned. Had a guy from another board build the drawers for me (he doesn't want to do it again) and they came out fantastic. Screwed the bottoms in so they could be easily converted to shelves if I wanted to in the future. Getting one more drawer from him to finish it off but here she is.


GOOD GOD! I have cigar envy! How long have you been building that stash? Also I do have a question for you guys that have a stash like that. How the he!! do you keep track of it all? And how often are you moving things around to get to the bottom of the drawers to see whats there?

DAMN! Serious cigar envy!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## LopezCigarClub

I got lucky and found a Vinotemp 18 on craigslist brand new for $75! Made some quickie shelves out of some old Punch boxes I had lying around and VIOLA! Wineador for the lounge (aka the garage8) )
I will be ordering some proper drawers from Forrest very soon.


----------



## egoo33

LopezCigarClub said:


> I got lucky and found a Vinotemp 18 on craigslist brand new for $75! Made some quickie shelves out of some old Punch boxes I had lying around and VIOLA! Wineador for the lounge (aka the garage8) )
> I will be ordering some proper drawers from Forrest very soon.
> View attachment 50578


Very cleaver


----------



## profanitypete

I'm pretty pumped to get my wineador up and running. Just finished building our first set of drawers for mine and my buddie's wineador, just gotta season them!


----------



## Cmdio

Got a cooler today (vino 28 teds). Want some drawers. Is Forrest still the go to guy? What is his current wait time? Any options aside from him? Any current dealing with chasidor?


----------



## Auburnguy

This is my 16 bottle wine cooler. I have it about as full as it can get. I have a box of OCC and box of AB Black Markets standing up behind my cedar shelves. This cooler just sits in a closet unplugged and holds steady at 65/65. I have 9 Boveda packs and 2 black ice pies in the cooler. I am so happy with this, and I am trying to phase out my wooden humidors, and just keeping everything in tupperdors and wine cooler.


----------



## The German

Wow, that is a very beautiful wood - did you make the drawers yourself, or where could they be ordered?



Wineador said:


> My Haier 30 Bottle with Bloodwood fronts:


----------



## RoRo

Could someone please explain the purpose and significance of the kitty litter. I'm in the process of a Whynter 28-count conversion. I was planning on drawers from Forrest, with a built-up fan hooked to an electrical timer, and was just planning on HeartFeldt beads and Boveda packs with a return on the back wall for condensation collection to redirect back into the beads. I would like as much help, info, and even opinions to make sure I do this right the first time around.


----------



## gtechva

KL made of silica is just another humidifier media.


----------



## elco69

gtechva said:


> KL made of silica is just another humidifier media.


+1, you would use KL instead HF Beads or Bovedas for humidification. I have not tried KL, but I use HF beads in my Whynter 2.5cu Wineador (basically 28 bottle) and it holds rock solid at 65%65F


----------



## RoRo

gamechef said:


> Trying to set up a wineador, just received the Whynter 28 from home depot. Questions do the Newair Edgestar come with clips that hold the racks from pulling to far forward? It looks like you would have to break these to make them work with wood shelf's from Forrest. Any input would be helpful . Ready to return these
> 
> View attachment 44309


Somewhere on Forrest's webpage he says that they have to be removed. He can still make the shelves, but obviously have to be removed for the drawers to slide jn


----------



## mikebot

Here's my build thread: mikebot's NewAir AW-281E Wineador Build!







Here she is!








I know the readings are not optimal, but when I opened the door to take photos, the temp raised, which caused the RH to spike. Calm down, everything has returned to normal! Still want to upgrade (downgrade?) my beads from 70% to 65% but I'm $141 into these beads. PM me if you want to buy 2 lbs of 70% heartfelt beads!








Shelf tabs broken off using brute finger strength. All of those video games paid off!








Thermaltake Mobile Fan II with super thin power cable. I pulled a muscle applying the scotch tape.​


----------



## falconman515

Glad to see my thread is still going strong and being added too. 

Some Amazing Wineadors in here!!!


----------



## Markstealth

Picked up the 281 and ordered the 5 drawer one shelf unit from customwindair. Think I jumped the gun on this since they released a cigar cooler that allows temps to 70° instead of 66° on this unit...oh well. Was thinking of an electronic humidifier. 

At the moment I'm using Medium 65% Rh (BLUE Cap) Heartfelt Beads Humidity Tube. Pretty sure it's not enough.


----------



## selpo

Markstealth said:


> Picked up the 281 and ordered the 5 drawer one shelf unit from customwindair. Think I jumped the gun on this since they released a cigar cooler that allows temps to 70° instead of 66° on this unit...oh well. Was thinking of an electronic humidifier.
> 
> At the moment I'm using Medium 65% Rh (BLUE Cap) Heartfelt Beads Humidity Tube. Pretty sure it's not enough.


I have the Newair cc280e and after seasoning it for few days, have about 2lbs of kitty litter, silica type in a 9x13 pan at the bottom , holding 65F with 63-65% humidity without any need for DW spritzes yet.


----------



## Markstealth

selpo said:


> I have the Newair cc280e and after seasoning it for few days, have about 2lbs of kitty litter, silica type in a 9x13 pan at the bottom , holding 65F with 63-65% humidity without any need for DW spritzes yet.


How did you determine the quantity needed ?


----------



## selpo

Markstealth said:


> How did you determine the quantity needed ?


Iwish there was a scientific explanation but I followed the directions of what others had used in the past. Mine does have a capacity of 2.6 cu.ft so, roughly 1 pound per 1.3 cu ft.


----------



## Old Smokey

Markstealth said:


> How did you determine the quantity needed ?


Go to the heartfelt beads website and use their calculator used to determine how much beads you need. For ease of maintenance, double that amount with silica kitty litter. Wal-Mart carries the Mimi brands and it's like $4 for 5lbs.


----------



## mikebot

Markstealth said:


> Picked up the 281 and ordered the 5 drawer one shelf unit from customwindair. Think I jumped the gun on this since they released a cigar cooler that allows temps to 70° instead of 66° on this unit...oh well. Was thinking of an electronic humidifier.
> 
> At the moment I'm using Medium 65% Rh (BLUE Cap) Heartfelt Beads Humidity Tube. Pretty sure it's not enough.


I contacted NewAir directly, and they stated that the 70° specification for the cc line is actually an error on the website, and the electronic control unit is exactly the same as the 281E meaning it maxes out at 66°. Hoping someone else can correct this if they found otherwise.


----------



## drunktoad

alright guys, I'm feeling troubled here.. I'm on the fence about purchasing a thermo electric wine cooler, or a compressor type. Ill need it running in the summer since i have no AC and i live in a very humid place in the summer months. What would you guys recommend? termo electric, or will a basic compressor type be just fine"!?!?!


----------



## Champagne InHand

No wineador for me... Yet. I have humidor x 2 and tupperdors x 5. But I do have a wine cellar. I just don't want to mix the smells of tobacco into the great wood scents of the wine storage room. I did post a picture when seasoning the treasure dome humidor. Here is another view. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

drunktoad said:


> alright guys, I'm feeling troubled here.. I'm on the fence about purchasing a thermo electric wine cooler, or a compressor type. Ill need it running in the summer since i have no AC and i live in a very humid place in the summer months. What would you guys recommend? termo electric, or will a basic compressor type be just fine"!?!?!


I think for cigars you want thermoelectric. People that have big Eurocaves for wine stick with compressor types but then again Eurocaves run $2500+.

Whytner seems to be a brand many have purchased for cigars. I've looked at them a bit as well. The 2.5 cubic foot one may be on my list before Summer.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## mikebot




----------



## SeanTheEvans

drunktoad said:


> alright guys, I'm feeling troubled here.. I'm on the fence about purchasing a thermo electric wine cooler, or a compressor type. Ill need it running in the summer since i have no AC and i live in a very humid place in the summer months. What would you guys recommend? termo electric, or will a basic compressor type be just fine"!?!?!


You want thermoelectric if you'll be running it at all. If your home stays at a decent temp, and you just want the insulation, buying a used compressor type can work as well. It's not high humidity you have to worry about with a wineador, it's the temps.


----------



## MichiganSRT8

Dangerous thread for me to find. Just bought a few more boxes this weekend, might need to order my windeador sooner than I thought haha. Sub'd!


----------



## Champagne InHand

MichiganSRT8 said:


> Dangerous thread for me to find. Just bought a few more boxes this weekend, might need to order my windeador sooner than I thought haha. Sub'd!


I fully relate. I'm trying to self limit. I have too many time consuming hobbies. I just sold off my Nikon DSLR gear I purchased just last year. Since getting a hound puppy I have had zero time taking pictures or spending untold hours using Adobe Photoshop. I feel good about selling the gear. The guy I sold it to, got a great deal.

Luckily the puppy becomes a full dog at the end of March. He has already mellowed noticeably over the past few weeks. Finally. I still have to make it through travel volleyball season and then I need to get the wine vines into shape as I totally replanted last year. I need to get the trellis system in play. That's a huge task in itself. Luckily I drilled and put the new posts into the earth last Spring. Just need to train the vines as they grow up from the ground. It's less than 30 vines but it's much more difficult than one can imagine.

Hobbies keep us grounded but there is never enough time for everything.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## elricfate

MichiganSRT8 said:


> Dangerous thread for me to find. Just bought a few more boxes this weekend, might need to order my windeador sooner than I thought haha. Sub'd!


Even worse is when you get to the point where your wineador is full of sticks and boxes and you contemplate getting a second one.


----------



## MichiganSRT8

elricfate said:


> Even worse is when you get to the point where your wineador is full of sticks and boxes and you contemplate getting a second one.


Haha I could see that as well. Looked over your build and she's a beauty man! I think id fill up a wineador pretty quick, Im a box guy, when I find one I like I tend to go a bit overboard and immediately buy a few more for aging. Probably will need a few in the future as well :grin2:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Posted this on 'show me your stash', but applicable here nonetheless.

Still need to run my hole saw on the top drawer so that I can mount my round digital hygro.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Full to the brim?

Only until I finish making the drawers and add those in - then I think I'll be able to fit quite a bit more in there


----------



## JDom58

Got my drawers delivered from Forrest and it's almost done. Thinking about adding some strip lighting inside.


----------



## mmcap

*Loving my wineador*

I am a recent convert from traditional desktop humidors to a wineador. Had mine for three months now and love it, including the decals my teen daughter made for me (and she now creates for others).

Mike


----------



## selpo

mmcap said:


> I am a recent convert from traditional desktop humidors to a wineador. Had mine for three months now and love it, including the decals my teen daughter made for me (and she now creates for others).
> 
> Mike


Very Professionally done by your daughter!!


----------



## Old530

Almost finished with my wineador. Went a Firebird 28 bottle. Comes with wood shelves, so no tabs to break off and flat slides. I am a hobby wood worker, so I made my own drawers. I used the wood shelves that came with unit and made spanish cedar to build boxes and dividers, also made cross slats. I used 2 fans that I saw another person on here use. They are varible speed. Placed 1 on the middle shelf pointing down and the other in the bottom facing forward. I put led lights on the inside of the doors. I ran the wires thru a hole I drilled in the back and used a rubber seal that I drilled a hole thru for wires and then sealed. I have a Habanos decal orderd for the front glass. Its holding good rh level so far. Built a base with a drawer for accessories. Training kl for rh, but using Boveda packs for now.


----------



## MichiganSRT8

Love that bottom drawer, very cool. Could you post where you found your habanos decal? been looking for an etched glass one and can't find one, have a buddy that could make some but would rather find someone who's got em in stock first.

I look at mine and cry/ashamed at how empty it is, and finally just picked up a job so money gunna still be tight for a bit more, but then ill work on getting it back up properly.










Still don't regret getting this thing for a minute, great looks and as my collection grows down the road Ill have a good amount of space in there.


----------



## JDom58

@MichiganSRT8 go to fleabay ans search for Habanos cigar humidor decal and it should come up. The seller has them 10" and 12" wide.


----------



## MichiganSRT8

JDom58 said:


> @MichiganSRT8 go to fleabay ans search for Habanos cigar humidor decal and it should come up. The seller has them 10" and 12" wide.


Solid, just found it, thank you sir!


----------



## Old530

Habanos Cigar Humidor Decal 10in Frosted Etched Sandblasted Wineador | eBay

link to Habanos decal on ebay. $12.00 plus $4.00 shipping. will take you almost 2 weeks to get it.


----------



## JDom58

Old530 said:


> Habanos Cigar Humidor Decal 10in Frosted Etched Sandblasted Wineador | eBay
> 
> link to Habanos decal on ebay. $12.00 plus $4.00 shipping. will take you almost 2 weeks to get it.


That was not my experience, I have ordered twice and had it within 5 days


----------



## Old530

Still don't have mine and I ordered it on Feb 20th.


----------



## MichiganSRT8

Old530 said:


> Still don't have mine and I ordered it on Feb 20th.


Ordered mine so we'l see how long mine takes to get here. Old might've just had a freak shipping time, or might have even got lost, do you live in an area far away from the shipper?


----------



## JDom58

Old try and send him an email, he's always responded to mine within a day or so, also USPS snail mail can really suck sometimes, my expense check from NYC took 6 weeks to get to Miami, the replacement they issued got here first.


----------



## Old530

Thanks for the info. Mine is coming out of Canada. It says could be as late as Tues 3/8/16. If I have not gotten by then, I will get in touch with them. Others might want to try a different seller.


----------



## Old530

Just place a order for a 2nd wine cooler to convert. Going to use second for mainly boxes and some special smokes. I have been using a coolider for boxes. I live in South Carolina and concerned about temps. Mt coolider is holding great rh but it gets hot here and don't want to run Ac down below 70 all summer. The Wineador will be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Drummerguy1584

*The "Take A Pic Of Your Wineador" Thread*

Tried to make my own shelves from cigar boxes that I disassembled and sanded down, they will hold some weight but are precarious at best... They work for now until I can order a set from wineadors.com. I wired up a PC case fan with an old wall wort ac adapter through the drain plug hole and filled it with clear silicon, plugged it into an outlet timer that cycles on and off every 15 minutes. Currently using kitty litter in aquarium media bags. It's holding temp and RH perfectly for the last few years, silica dust is everywhere on the bottom though. Here are the pics of my sad little stash.


















Top shelf: R&J's, RP vintage 92, Flor De Las Antilas and a punch










Middle shelf: VegaFina, Estilo Cubano and my roommates te-amo nubs. Got everything on this shelf for $2 a stick.










Bottom shelf: a bunch of randoms

The base is a mess of left over Spanish cedar from boxes I took apart

It's not much but it's a start!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan

Not much going on with mine. Couple drawers and boxes with wine bottles to take up space.


----------



## MaxG

Got my Newair CC-300 in last Monday. Seasoning is near complete now, at least to my patience-challenged mind. Actually already have a few boxes in there. 

I plan on pulling the sponge tomorrow and replacing with HF 65% beads. Bought mesh bags to store the beads, but I cannot for the life of me tell how much distilled water is making it through the bag to the beads. Quickly adopted plan B: small tupperware containers where I can see quite clearly my clear vs. white beads.

Bought a pc usb fan, which I will attach to an outlet timer tomorrow. I'm thinking 30 min on every 2 hours. Anyone got any better suggestions?


- MG


----------



## Old530

Finally got my second Winador set up. Using this one for mainly boxes and a few C.C. for aging.


----------



## KenF13

Finally for drawers from Wineadors.com, well worth the wait. New Air 281-E is complete.


----------



## MichiganSRT8

KenF13 said:


> Finally for drawers from Wineadors.com, well worth the wait. New Air 281-E is complete.


Very nice, I think thats gunna be my next big purchase, those and a box of CCs here soon. Life keeps kicking me in the nuts though, might be pushed back for a while. Enjoy those drawers brother!


----------



## davearro

Here is my DIY wineador project. Starting with a Koolatron 12 bottle slim wine cooler and a 3"x8"x24" piece of rough cut Spanish Cedar. Probably should have ordered drawers from someone who knows what they are doing, but I'm cheap and like to build stuff. Stay tuned.


----------



## KenF13

Anyone have any extra 281E drawers? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksknnr

KenF13 said:


> Finally for drawers from Wineadors.com, well worth the wait. New Air 281-E is complete.


 looks great, I am expecting my drawers from Forrest within the week, I can't wait to get it together.


----------



## JDom58

KenF13 said:


> Finally for drawers from Wineadors.com, well worth the wait. New Air 281-E is complete.


Looks awesome!! congrats!


----------



## azmadurolover

new wineador is here and seasoning as we speak......


----------



## MrCrowley39

I see yours came with the wet drawer front as well. I ended up sanding mine down and then proceeding with seasoning. I hope you enjoy it, mine has been rock solid from day one.


----------



## Coffaro

ksknnr said:


> looks great, I am expecting my drawers from Forrest within the week, I can't wait to get it together.


Did you ever get your drawers that you ordered?


----------



## ksknnr

Coffaro said:


> Did you ever get your drawers that you ordered?


 well yes and no, I got in drawers but there was some miscommunication on the order, so I am waiting on one more. I'm hoping to have it here soon so I can get them all seasoned up at the same time. But the ones I did get are great, very very nice work.


----------



## anthonybkny

Whynter CHC-120S


----------



## TheSoldier

My (new) Newair AW280E Winador: Forest edition. The Bolivian Rosewood veneer and pulls look very good! Just transferred my stash over to it today from my first humidor (treasure dome humidor) Not much of a selection of sticks at the moment, but they are all great and among my favorites!

















Top drawer (ready to smoke):









Second bottom drawer (storage/aging):









Bottom drawer (Habano aging, this needs filling ASAP) That RASS on the far right is getting ripe:









The rest are empty (for now!)


----------



## rockethead26

TheSoldier said:


> My (new) Newair AW280E Winador: Forest edition. The Bolivian Rosewood veneer and pulls look very good! Just transferred my stash over to it today from my first humidor (treasure dome humidor) Not much of a selection of sticks at the moment, but they are all great and among my favorites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top drawer (ready to smoke):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second bottom drawer (storage/aging):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom drawer (Habano aging, this needs filling ASAP) That RASS on the far right is getting ripe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest are empty (for now!)


That looks nice. I have this on my very short list of solutions for my growing collection. Congrats!


----------



## Chris80

*The "Take A Pic Of Your Wineador" Thread*

Hey everyone, considering the Newair AW-280E from Amazon. What's the life expectancy on one of these? Thinking about getting four cedar trays from Amazon rather then the drawer route. How many sticks should I be able to get in there? I have 185 singles and a few boxes. Is that basically it or will I be able to get more in there safely? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

Chris80 said:


> Hey everyone, considering the Newair AW-280E from Amazon. What's the life expectancy on one of these? Thinking about getting four cedar trays from Amazon rather then the drawer route. How many sticks should I be able to get in there? I have 185 singles and a few boxes. Is that basically it or will I be able to get more in there safely? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have two of these and am happy with them so far. Cannot say about their lifespan as the first one is not even a yr old. I have two drawers and two shelves and able to hold about 150 cigars and 4-6 boxes without impeding the airflow. I am going to switch to a freexador soon as I cannot pack it to the brim.

Good luck!


----------



## Chris80

Thanks Selpo, I'm trying to control the temperature and RH better as my wood humis are giving me a hard time year round. I know they advertise they can hold up to 400 cigars and I know that's not realistic since I have all different sizes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

Chris80 said:


> Thanks Selpo, I'm trying to control the temperature and RH better as my wood humis are giving me a hard time year round. I know they advertise they can hold up to 400 cigars and I know that's not realistic since I have all different sizes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What I noticed with mine is that if you fill it mor than half way or when I had four drawers full of cigars, I had a tough time maintaining the temp and humidity. I can spend about $300 more and get a freezador set up which can hold atleast 80 boxes.


----------



## Chris80

selpo said:


> What I noticed with mine is that if you fill it mor than half way or when I had four drawers full of cigars, I had a tough time maintaining the temp and humidity. I can spend about $300 more and get a freezador set up which can hold atleast 80 boxes.


Man that doesn't sound to promising. How many stick do you think you have in there? I want to shoot for 65 RH and between 65-70 temperature.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elricfate

Chris80 said:


> Man that doesn't sound to promising. How many stick do you think you have in there? I want to shoot for 65 RH and between 65-70 temperature.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


eh, I had around 350 in mine and it held 65 and 65 without issue.

It now has about 250 in it, alongside three boxes on the top shelf, still stable. If you have a stable environment to begin with, adding or removing sticks isn't going to muck with it. Keep in mind that it's a completely sealed and cooled environment, no air exchange unless your seal is bad.


----------



## Chris80

I'm wanting to take the approach that @falconman515 did in the beginning with the cedar trays as opposed to the drawers. Instead I'm wanting to use 4 trays rather than 7 because I do have a few boxes of cigars. With doing the trays its considerably less expensive for me and as @falconman515 proved, it can be done nicely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elricfate

Chris80 said:


> I'm wanting to take the approach that @*falconman515* did in the beginning with the cedar trays as opposed to the drawers. Instead I'm wanting to use 4 trays rather than 7 because I do have a few boxes of cigars. With doing the trays its considerably less expensive for me and as @*falconman515* proved, it can be done nicely.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spend the money and get a couple pounds of beads as a humidification element. I did and have never had problems.


----------



## Chris80

elricfate said:


> Spend the money and get a couple pounds of beads as a humidification element. I did and have never had problems.


I have and was planning to use exquisicat. I've read a lot of member having great success with it. I don't want to sound cheap haha I'm just trying to be practical about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elricfate

Chris80 said:


> I have and was planning to use exquisicat. I've read a lot of member having great success with it. I don't want to sound cheap haha I'm just trying to be practical about it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They work fine they're just not as dialed in as museum quality humidification beads. I actually use a mix of silica and clay elements. I have a tray that I had Forrest make when he made my drawers, and I have a couple of bags stashed in a couple drawers to help regulate through the entire thing.

You can do the same with your shelf setup. I also have a fan that runs in increments to move air inside.

Look at my build thread for a lot of ideas that never turned into much but for a solid build that came from it.


----------



## Chris80

elricfate said:


> They work fine they're just not as dialed in as museum quality humidification beads. I actually use a mix of silica and clay elements. I have a tray that I had Forrest make when he made my drawers, and I have a couple of bags stashed in a couple drawers to help regulate through the entire thing.
> 
> You can do the same with your shelf setup. I also have a fan that runs in increments to move air inside.
> 
> Look at my build thread for a lot of ideas that never turned into much but for a solid build that came from it.


I'm looking it up now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

Chris80 said:


> Man that doesn't sound to promising. How many stick do you think you have in there? I want to shoot for 65 RH and between 65-70 temperature.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was stuffed pretty well as the photo shows. I have about 2 lbs of exquisicat crystals in a flat tray in the bottom of each wineador. The drawers were filled to the brim as well, about 75 to 100 cigars in each.

Now I have half as many boxes but the drawers are still the same and have no issues with maintaining 65/65.


----------



## Chris80

elricfate said:


> They work fine they're just not as dialed in as museum quality humidification beads. I actually use a mix of silica and clay elements. I have a tray that I had Forrest make when he made my drawers, and I have a couple of bags stashed in a couple drawers to help regulate through the entire thing.
> 
> You can do the same with your shelf setup. I also have a fan that runs in increments to move air inside.
> 
> Look at my build thread for a lot of ideas that never turned into much but for a solid build that came from it.


That's awesome. I love the etched logo on the door. Very very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

elricfate said:


> They work fine they're just not as dialed in as museum quality humidification beads. I actually use a mix of silica and clay elements. I have a tray that I had Forrest make when he made my drawers, and I have a couple of bags stashed in a couple drawers to help regulate through the entire thing.
> 
> You can do the same with your shelf setup. I also have a fan that runs in increments to move air inside.
> 
> Look at my build thread for a lot of ideas that never turned into much but for a solid build that came from it.


That was really a great thread. I just read the whole thing. I was laughing when you guys starting talking about rasberry pi and the coding. I was completely lost.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elricfate

Chris80 said:


> That was really a great thread. I just read the whole thing. I was laughing when you guys starting talking about rasberry pi and the coding. I was completely lost.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, as you can see, I had big ideas that just didn't make a lot of sense once I got past the planning phase. I've been running it non-stop for three years now and it works beautifully, same as the day I set it up.

I've been smoking about three cigars a week, if not more, the last couple of nice months. It will slow down come winter time, and I'll restock, but it's great for aging cigars once you get a decent inventory in there.


----------



## Chris80

elricfate said:


> Thanks, as you can see, I had big ideas that just didn't make a lot of sense once I got past the planning phase. I've been running it non-stop for three years now and it works beautifully, same as the day I set it up.
> 
> I've been smoking about three cigars a week, if not more, the last couple of nice months. It will slow down come winter time, and I'll restock, but it's great for aging cigars once you get a decent inventory in there.


I'm dealing with almost 200 singles and a couple of boxes. I have a 300 count, 50 count humidors and a 6.5 gallon tupperdor. The RH in the two humis give me a lot of headaches. I just switched to exquisicat which seems to be working well. I'm strictly boveda in my tupperdor and that's been perfect since day one. My big issue is temperature in all 3 and the RH in the two humis. They are always in the high 70's mid 80's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

selpo said:


> It was stuffed pretty well as the photo shows. I have about 2 lbs of exquisicat crystals in a flat tray in the bottom of each wineador. The drawers were filled to the brim as well, about 75 to 100 cigars in each.
> 
> Now I have half as many boxes but the drawers are still the same and have no issues with maintaining 65/65.


That's awesome. Slippery slope is an understatement. I just got the go ahead to get what I think would suit me best. I think I'm going to go the 4 cedar tray route.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Wineador is on the way! I went with the Newair AW-280E, 4 cedar trays, a surge protector and a hygrometer calibration kit. Since I will be consolidating my two humis and my tupperdor, I already have 3 hygrometers. Now off to eBay to find some stickers for the glass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Trays came in today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

Chris, what's the difference between trays and drawers? Those look like drawers.


----------



## elricfate

rockethead26 said:


> Chris, what's the difference between trays and drawers? Those look like drawers.


I don't see any drawer slides on them. But yea, those trays are basically drawers without the things on the side to stick into the things in a wineador to make them drawers.


----------



## Chris80

@rockethead26 I opted to do the trays rather then drawers to save on some cash. Perhaps in the future I will get a hold of the "Legend" Forrest. I've seen what he does and it looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

@Chris80 So the trays are drawers without the slides as said by @elricfate. You basically stack them and have to remove trays on top to access the ones below as they do not slide. I think I get it.


----------



## Chris80

rockethead26 said:


> @Chris80 So the trays are drawers without the slides as said by @elricfate. You basically stack them and have to remove trays on top to access the ones below as they do not slide. I think I get it.


No. The wine refrigerator has wire racks. The trays will sit on the individual racks. It showed up today. I'll take some pictures later. I am stoked!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

Chris80 said:


> No. The wine refrigerator has wire racks. The trays will sit on the individual racks. It showed up today. I'll take some pictures later. I am stoked!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK, I've removed the dunce cap. I get it. Congrats on the fridge arriving.


----------



## Chris80

rockethead26 said:


> OK, I've removed the dunce cap. I get it. Congrats on the fridge arriving.


No dunce cap my friend. We're all family here. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors

@Chris80 ... yes "stoked" but are you "stocked"!!!


----------



## Chris80

I'm sitting on 185 different singles and a few boxes. To some, that's nothing, for me, my gf hates me hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I just added my first sticks on the too and bottom trays. I wiped the trays down last night and the temp and rh stayed consistent all day so i decided to throw some sticks in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elricfate

I finished inventorying it tonight. Been awhile since I did an official one.


----------



## DonMerlin

I have an opportunity to pick up an Avanti SWC2801 for a good price. All I can find on the inter web says that it has "Supper Conductor Technology" I assume this is a non-compressor type cooler? Can anybody confirm that?
This post have got me thinking I need a wineador.


----------



## elricfate

DonMerlin said:


> I have an opportunity to pick up an Avanti SWC2801 for a good price. All I can find on the inter web says that it has "Supper Conductor Technology" I assume this is a non-compressor type cooler? Can anybody confirm that?
> This post have got me thinking I need a wineador.


http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/42/4299f5a8-79de-40ee-8fb4-29554e281143.pdf

Codeword meaning "we use a peltier cooler and a heatsink" -- so yes, it's a thermoelectric not condenser driven.


----------



## DonMerlin

elricfate said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/42/4299f5a8-79de-40ee-8fb4-29554e281143.pdf
> 
> Codeword meaning "we use a peltier cooler and a heatsink" -- so yes, it's a thermoelectric not condenser driven.


Thanks. Im sure there will be more questions coming.


----------



## DonMerlin

I keep reading about Forrest and drawers. Is this a member or a sponsor? I know this is a long lived thread is Forrest still in the drawer business. How do I get in contact with him?


----------



## elricfate

DonMerlin said:


> I keep reading about Forrest and drawers. Is this a member or a sponsor? I know this is a long lived thread is Forrest still in the drawer business. How do I get in contact with him?


Custom Wineador? Creations - Home


----------



## DonMerlin

Thanks again.


----------



## Shunamaji

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

This is my Wineador. There are many like it but this one is mine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26

Well done, Chris!


----------



## Chris80

Thank you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Great job bud... Beats that humidor you fought for months.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Thank you! I already have that humidor sold to a coworkers boyfriend lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

He's excited. I also through in a variety of sticks for him to keep it going it going. I figured that's the right thing to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> He's excited. I also through in a variety of sticks for him to keep it going it going. I figured that's the right thing to do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So we'll be seeing him on Puff soon then. Either as a new cigar junkie or pullin his hair out tryin to set up that humi.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Haha it's already setup. It got a lot better when I switched to kl and a few bovedas. I really switched to the Wineador for the temperature control. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I told him to join and make some good family on here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Good family... That's a great way to describe it

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I was in a walkin yesterday at a smaller B&M yesterday looking for some Romeos. There was a young man in there and I watched him for a bit look at a few cigars then he would jump on google. This went on for about 20 minutes so I intervened lol. He is new to cigars so we talked for a good 15 minutes and I have him some thoughts and ideas. He walked out with a Fuente cheateu and an undercrown. He'll be a BOTL soon enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Great choices.. Good job helpin a brother out... Nice to see someone on Google not looking up what the cigar I gave em is worth.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

It really felt good to be able to help someone out on this subject. I showed him what a Wineador was and he got all wide eyed. He's converted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

I think you mean screwed

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Oh I warned him of the slippery slope hahaha. But yea he's basically screwed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

So it's been over 24 hours with all my sticks in there. My top and bottom shelf read 63% RH and 67* The very bottom I'm 65/65. Should I leave it alone for another day or two and see where it goes or should I give my kl bags a little DW? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

On a better note, since I added the kl and the cigars, I'm not seeing nearly as much condensation running down the back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elricfate

Chris80 said:


> On a better note, since I added the kl and the cigars, I'm not seeing nearly as much condensation running down the back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have condensation in mine running beads. The one time I did have condensation is when I added the fan initially because it generated heat, which caused condensation due to the lower temperature of the air inside the wineador. Putting it on the timer to run for only fifteen minutes every half hour fixed that right up.


----------



## Chris80

elricfate said:


> I don't have condensation in mine running beads. The one time I did have condensation is when I added the fan initially because it generated heat, which caused condensation due to the lower temperature of the air inside the wineador. Putting it on the timer to run for only fifteen minutes every half hour fixed that right up.


It's made me feel a lot better not seeing hardly any

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> It's made me feel a lot better not seeing hardly any
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the wine-ador. Sad to see another BOTL pass up the humidors, but I live in much cooler climate. Hoping all goes well.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

I'm still keeping my little desktop 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

And thank you my friend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> Congrats on the wine-ador. Sad to see another BOTL pass up the humidors, but I live in much cooler climate. Hoping all goes well.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


You jinxed me haha he doesn't want it now. He passed on a sweet deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chris80 said:


> You jinxed me haha he doesn't want it now. He passed on a sweet deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His loss. Boxes rule.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Rondo

This has been up for almost 2 weeks.
Makes me almost wish I needed one.


----------



## Chris80

Rondo said:


> This has been up for almost 2 weeks.
> 
> Makes me almost wish I needed one.
> 
> View attachment 90730


Get it anyway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Nah. My basement is a 1200sq ft coolerdor.


----------



## Chris80

Rondo said:


> Nah. My basement is a 1200sq ft coolerdor.


That's awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hehlstorm31

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgarcia9102

Here's the start of My Wineador courtesy of @Amelia Isabelle. I've doubled up on the beads and Boveda packs because I had them laying around and clearly I have the space. I'll ultimately switch to beads as it fills up. Same goes for the Hygro-thermometers, which seem to have some variation between them (the one in the bottom drawer is WAY off...)

Drawers arranged by age. I typically pull up one of each stick and smoke through them before pulling up the next round.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

jgarcia9102 said:


> Here's the start of My Wineador courtesy of @Amelia Isabelle. I've doubled up on the beads and Boveda packs because I had them laying around and clearly I have the space. I'll ultimately switch to beads as it fills up. Same goes for the Hygro-thermometers, which seem to have some variation between them (the one in the bottom drawer is WAY off...)
> 
> Drawers arranged by age. I typically pull up one of each stick and smoke through them before pulling up the next round.


Yay! 
lol, I wondered about the bottom one. It had been a while since I'd calibrated it...


----------



## jgarcia9102

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Yay!
> lol, I wondered about the bottom one. It had been a while since I'd calibrated it...


The hygrometer you sent actually seems pretty accurate. I took a bunch of cheapies from work and I'm weeding out the unreliable ones... I have probably 10 so it's not a big deal.

Thanks for the deal! It works well. Humidity settled down nicely. Can't believe I ever bought that wooden box....


----------



## Keiv

Rondo said:


> This has been up for almost 2 weeks.
> Makes me almost wish I needed one.
> 
> View attachment 90730


That looks like a really good deal. I don't have any cigars yet but, when I start to build my stash up, I hope I can find a deal like that around here.


----------



## kenn22

*humidification*

Do you think its ok to use a oasis plus with beads?


----------



## SeanTheEvans

kenn22 said:


> Do you think its ok to use a oasis plus with beads?


I don't think there's a need for an oasis for anything smaller than a large wooden cabinet or walk-in humidor.

Yeah they have limits you can set, but if the things goes out of whack - you might end up with some pret-ty wet cigars


----------



## UBC03

SeanTheEvans said:


> I don't think there's a need for an oasis for anything smaller than a large wooden cabinet or walk-in humidor.
> 
> Yeah they have limits you can set, but if the things goes out of whack - you might end up with some pret-ty wet cigars


Agreed

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar

With an Oasis you need something to turn it on/off, as above - if it goes out of whack there's some problems.
Beads will take in excess humidity - but not fast.


----------



## ebnash

Current state of my 1/2 Wineador. This is 1/2 of a dual zone 32 Bottle Wine Cooler, so not a bad compromise with the wife. I'm a few weeks in and have a little over 200 sticks in there and in it's current configuration, it is pretty much at capacity. I also have about 100 other cigars in a couple tuppers under the house.

I have ordered 4 custom drawers from Wineadors.com and hoping this will allow me to use the space a little more efficiently and get more stock in there. The bottom 1/3 of the unit stays pretty steady and 66-67% and the upper area sits around 62-63% using KL and leaving the drain open to allow condensation to escape. This is the method that I've been able to get the most stable results at the moment. It requires me to spritz the KL once every few days or so. Not going to mess with it anymore until I get my drawers in since it will most likely change how the unit reacts.


----------



## bondgirl53

Those are fantastic! I never would've thought of that. I have no imagination and just bought a plain old fashion humidor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58

I got to agree KL is THE BEST way to keep everything exactly at 65-66 humidity in my new air. I have tried the HF beads, Boveda and while the have worked, there was always a difference of 10% between my top and bottom shelf. Now it's rock solid top to bottom and I haven't needed to touch it in 3 months.


----------



## ebnash

JDom58 said:


> I got to agree KL is THE BEST way to keep everything exactly at 65-66 humidity in my new air. I have tried the HF beads, Boveda and while the have worked, there was always a difference of 10% between my top and bottom shelf. Now it's rock solid top to bottom and I haven't needed to touch it in 3 months.


Are using KL in multiple locations?


----------



## JDom58

ebnash said:


> Are using KL in multiple locations?


Yep sure do, my NewAir has 3 drawers and and a tray on the bottom and I have a small, very small square tupperware container in each drawer with the KL (maybe 3"x3"x1"). (see below)


----------



## JtAv8tor

*The "Take A Pic Of Your Wineador" Thread*

Rearranged the study and moved the Vinotemps into the room, 2 of the 5 that is. The other 3 are in repair but soon to be filled and moved in as well.










And yes the temp gauges on the units are way off, refuse to pay 80 bucks to replace the digital read out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ice_nyne

This is great work, guys. I thought I was hot sh*t for MacGyver-ing together an igloodor a few years ago, but that's minor leagues compared to what is happening in this thread! I will have to invest in a NewAir real soon.


----------



## Jpunz114

My Whynter 172


----------



## GOT14U

Just got my whynter today...currently seasoning it! Can't wait to fill it. I know there are a lot of scenarios and posts on seasoning but how long have you guys seasoned these before throwing some sticks in? Just curious since these are a bit different then a standard humidor.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NavinJohnson

Wow! Some beautiful pics in here. My new wineador (just started seasoning yesterday) is getting ready now. I'm quite obsessed! I'm too new to post pics but will when I can. In the man time I'm just enjoying the forums with an Oliva Serie V Melanio. Yum!


----------



## Jpunz114

GOT14U said:


> Just got my whynter today...currently seasoning it! Can't wait to fill it. I know there are a lot of scenarios and posts on seasoning but how long have you guys seasoned these before throwing some sticks in? Just curious since these are a bit different then a standard humidor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I threw in 2 sponges soaked in distilled water, and (4) Boveda 84% rh packs for about two days. After two days i removed the sponges out and left the boveda packs in for a day. I then removed the packs and threw in (2) Boveda 65% packs up top shelf and 1lb of heartfelt beads on the bottom of the cooler and let it sit for a day. I added the cigars after and it sits at 65% near the bottom and 66-68% up top. Its been consistent now for about a week or two of seasoning it. Hope that helps.


----------



## GOT14U

Jpunz114 said:


> I threw in 2 sponges soaked in distilled water, and (4) Boveda 84% rh packs for about two days. After two days i removed the sponges out and left the boveda packs in for a day. I then removed the packs and threw in (2) Boveda 65% packs up top shelf and 1lb of heartfelt beads on the bottom of the cooler and let it sit for a day. I added the cigars after and it sits at 65% near the bottom and 66-68% up top. Its been consistent now for about a week or two of seasoning it. Hope that helps.


Sounds good. I have all my wife's low profile glass containers in there with water in them, 1 lb of HF beads, and I found two 70% crystals I put in also. Obviously did the standard wipe as well. So I'll give here a few days like that and see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Both of my Whynter humidors plus loose sticks and boxes





























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

mrolland5500 said:


> Both of my Whynter humidors plus loose sticks and boxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Whynter 251s

Absolutely loving this unit. Holds humidity perfectly and was incredibly easy to set up!









Using 6 65% bovedas and a 1 once bag of HCM beads that arrived within a box split from a fellow BOTL...which reminds me i need to send those back :wink2: Been holding a constant 66/67% bottom and 64/65% top!

Temperature has been dead on 68* in the basement so I've not needed to even plug it in. The only downside which i knew from the beginning is that it's too small to hold everything but, it sure as hell looks better than another blue cooler laying around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> Whynter 251s
> 
> Absolutely loving this unit. Holds humidity perfectly and was incredibly easy to set up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using 6 65% bovedas and a 1 once bag of HCM beads that arrived within a box split from a fellow BOTL...which reminds me i need to send those back :wink2: Been holding a constant 66/67% bottom and 64/65% top!
> 
> Temperature has been dead on 68* in the basement so I've not needed to even plug it in. The only downside which i knew from the beginning is that it's too small to hold everything but, it sure as hell looks better than another blue cooler laying around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice stickers on the door!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500

Kidvegas said:


> Whynter 251s
> 
> Absolutely loving this unit. Holds humidity perfectly and was incredibly easy to set up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using 6 65% bovedas and a 1 once bag of HCM beads that arrived within a box split from a fellow BOTL...which reminds me i need to send those back :wink2: Been holding a constant 66/67% bottom and 64/65% top!
> 
> Temperature has been dead on 68* in the basement so I've not needed to even plug it in. The only downside which i knew from the beginning is that it's too small to hold everything but, it sure as hell looks better than another blue cooler laying around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Been trying to stock mine up with decent sticks....still workin on it!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

GOT14U said:


> Been trying to stock mine up with decent sticks....still workin on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themischman

Deleted per request by Member


----------



## GOT14U

themischman said:


>


I do like that one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benny92lx

Hey guys, new to Puff, but not new to the scene.. My ex's father got me into the whole scene and introduced me into the snobbery of a perfect smoke. Ever since, i've been on the road to getting to his league of perfection. I got a bit discouraged on spending any real money on decent smokes as i could never keep them cool enough to not get moldy/bugs. But i recently got into putting my 300ct desktop into my mini fridge with the lid closed which helped, but i had no room for my liquor and nice beers. So I cruised around on my local craigslist but couldn't find anything that the misses liked. As soon as i was about to pull the trigger on a new 500 dollar whynter, this little gem showed up on craigslist from an older gentlemen. For 100 bucks, it works and the misses likes it too for her wine collection (or so she thinks). it does have a blemish on the side, but for 1/5 the price, im ok with it. 

My question is, does anyone have any pictures of this style outfitted with Forrest's drawers? 



Also, a little side note, my Ex's dad took an electronics weatherproof container that Qualcomm used for outdoor storage and lined it with Spanish cedar.. Unfortunately, he lost the whole collection due to a house fire, luckily it was insured, but alot of his collection cannot be replaced. 2 the 3 pictures of what was his collection.. yes boxes of untold stories, between the lines, opus x's the list goes on and on.


----------



## ice_nyne

Happy Birthday to me!! Picked this beauty up as a combo birthday present and summer project:










Stuffing it full of newspaper as we speak to deodorize it. Seasoning to come.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Happy birthday

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------

